# AMD Ryzen 7 5700X



## W1zzard (Jul 8, 2022)

With the Ryzen 7 5700X, AMD is finally offering a more affordable 8-core processor. In our review, we take a close look at how this $265 CPU performs against the Ryzen 7 5800X, and also compare it to Intel's Alder Lake lineup, including the i5-12600K and i7-12700K.

*Show full review*


----------



## Shatun_Bear (Jul 8, 2022)

4.5Ghz stable all-core OC is quite impressive using just 1.17V. Going back to your 5800X review, you needed 1.39V to achieve a stable 4.6Ghz OC.

Do you think this lends credence to the theory that this being manufactured on a refined and very mature 7nm process node means higher/better overclocking potential compared to nearly 2 years ago?


----------



## Juventas (Jul 8, 2022)

If I'm looking at this correctly, this is now the highest performance 65W TDP CPU available?


----------



## Veseleil (Jul 8, 2022)

Shatun_Bear said:


> Do you think this lends credence to the theory that this being manufactured on a refined and very mature 7nm process node means higher/better overclocking potential compared to nearly 2 years ago?


Latest 3600 samples proved that, just as 5600 and now 5700X does.


----------



## Blaeza (Jul 8, 2022)

Should I just forget a 5800X and get this then?


----------



## Udyr (Jul 8, 2022)

Blaeza said:


> Should I just forget a 5800X and get this then?


*Ryzen 7 5800X offers better price/performance for $10 more.

The 5800X runs hotter, though.


----------



## Blaeza (Jul 8, 2022)

Udyr said:


> *Ryzen 7 5800X offers better price/performance for $10 more.
> 
> The 5800X runs hotter, though.





			https://www.amazon.co.uk/AMD-Ryzen-5700X-Processor-16-thread/dp/B09VCHQHZ6/ref=asc_df_B09VCHQHZ6/?tag=googshopuk-21&linkCode=df0&hvadid=570266415831&hvpos=&hvnetw=g&hvrand=5289284643405394073&hvpone=&hvptwo=&hvqmt=&hvdev=c&hvdvcmdl=&hvlocint=&hvlocphy=1006741&hvtargid=pla-1650899904217&psc=1
		




			https://www.amazon.co.uk/AMD-Ryzen-5800X-Processor-Cache/dp/B0815XFSGK/ref=sr_1_1?crid=2K909XZN5ZOQ0&keywords=5800x&qid=1657319472&s=computers&sprefix=5800x%2Ccomputers%2C43&sr=1-1


----------



## Garrus (Jul 8, 2022)

The higher 4.7Ghz or even 4.8Ghz if you are very lucky OC with the Ryzen 5600 still makes it a better CPU imo. I've never been able to get a high all core OC with the 8 core models.


----------



## amd64skater (Jul 9, 2022)

I have this Cpu and I love it. Paired with an Asus ROG Strix B550-f gaming. This thing fly's. I haven't even overclocked it yet and I super happy with it's performance. I got it at a great deal and discount from Amazon for $239.


----------



## bug (Jul 9, 2022)

It's so funny when you go "5800X is faster for only $10 more", "12600k is cheaper and faster" and then you go "highly recommended".
I mean, we all know why, but it's still funny.


----------



## mechtech (Jul 9, 2022)

Just need the 5500 cpu now and all wrapped up.

Those load temp deltas compared to the 5800x though!!  Same cooler??


----------



## Footman (Jul 9, 2022)

Law of diminishing returns. 

AMD is off on their pricing. 5600 more expensive than the 5600X and the 5700X $10 cheaper than the 5800X!!!

I bought the 5600X when it was released at full MSRP, upgrading from the 2600X and have not regretted it. I just don't see much value in spending more on an 8 core cpu. The new Intel lineup looks strong, but the value that AMD brought with their AM4 platform makes it cheap and easy to swap out the cpu when I need a boost. I am sad that AMD are ending AM4 platform. I had fun with my 1700x->2600x->5600x


----------



## mechtech (Jul 9, 2022)

Footman said:


> Law of diminishing returns.
> 
> AMD is off on their pricing. 5600 more expensive than the 5600X and the 5700X $10 cheaper than the 5800X!!!
> 
> I bought the 5600X when it was released at full MSRP, upgrading from the 2600X and have not regretted it. I just don't see much value in spending more on an 8 core cpu. The new Intel lineup looks strong, but the value that AMD brought with their AM4 platform makes it cheap and easy to swap out the cpu when I need a boost. I am sad that AMD are ending AM4 platform. I had fun with my 1700x->2600x->5600x


Depends on country.  Prices seem to be fluctuating quite a bit lately.


----------



## Jism (Jul 9, 2022)

Shatun_Bear said:


> 4.5Ghz stable all-core OC is quite impressive using just 1.17V. Going back to your 5800X review, you needed 1.39V to achieve a stable 4.6Ghz OC.
> 
> Do you think this lends credence to the theory that this being manufactured on a refined and very mature 7nm process node means higher/better overclocking potential compared to nearly 2 years ago?



Nodes just advance over time. So yeah a batch from 2 years ago might show different characteristics compared to a batch from now.

But all is primarily build for EPYC and any defective or less performing CPU is pushed to the mid to lower end models. If i'm correct they pay up to 35K per wafer and really minimum of that gets lost.


----------



## MarsM4N (Jul 9, 2022)

*Performance/W* is really dam good. So for those who get sick from looking at their power bills it might be the a better pick over the 5800X.

Kinda a bummer it only comes with 32MB cache, 64MB would surely be nice.  Looking how the 5800X3D just shreds all other CPU's in games.
But I guess they want to reserve the killer cache for Zen4.


----------



## Яid!culousOwO (Jul 9, 2022)

Wow. Is MX-5 any good?


----------



## The King (Jul 9, 2022)

Blaeza said:


> Should I just forget a 5800X and get this then?


I would probably wait abit longer. If you are mainly gaming with your PC then something like the 5600X3D (rumored) would be a much better in terms of gaming performance.
However pricing and when and if it will launch another matter.

I didn't buy the 5700X for the simple reason the 12600K is cheaper and faster. Until that changes I personally dont think that its good value.
You could sell your current motherboard and CPU and get than the 12600K cheaper the 5700X and a LGA 1700 DDR4 board with the funds you get from you mobo and CPU sale and reuse you current RAM and have a much faster gaming setup than the 5700X.


----------



## HenrySomeone (Jul 9, 2022)

Too little, too late AMD; as others have mentioned, this is basically the same price as 5800x, while the better-in-every-regard 12600k is actually cheaper!


----------



## Minxie (Jul 9, 2022)

MarsM4N said:


> But I guess they want to reserve the killer cache for Zen4.


Lol, don't get your hopes up.


----------



## Flydommo (Jul 9, 2022)

This is the CPU of choice for mini ITX builds and ecologically aware users as it combines performance with low temperatures and a low TDP.


----------



## HenrySomeone (Jul 9, 2022)

Flydommo said:


> This is the CPU of choice for mini ITX builds and ecologically aware users as it combines performance with low temperatures and a low TDP.


Stock vs stock perhaps so, but you can tune 12600k to the same level of power usage and it will still perform better, especially in single thread!


----------



## Dyatlov A (Jul 9, 2022)

An overclocked 12400f intel cpu for 160$ still much better buy…


----------



## The King (Jul 9, 2022)

HenrySomeone said:


> Stock vs stock perhaps so, but you can tune 12600k to the same level of power usage and it will still perform better, especially in single thread!


You are also forgetting you can further tune ZEN 3 and UV and UC and get higher efficiency and less TDP which will negate the alder lake UV and UC.

According to de8auer Alder lake needs the higher frequency and with it higher Power consumption in order to compete with ZEN 3.


----------



## PanicLake (Jul 9, 2022)

@W1zzard Too bad you failed to include in the comparison charts the direct predecessor (3700X) what a pity!


----------



## W1zzard (Jul 9, 2022)

bug said:


> I mean, we all know why


I don't. Why?



mechtech said:


> Those load temp deltas compared to the 5800x though!! Same cooler??


Indeed, same cooler, surprisingly big difference, probably due to lower voltage



PanicLake said:


> @W1zzard Too bad you failed to include in the comparison charts the direct predecessor (3700X) what a pity!


Oh right, let me run it today, will update the review in the evening


----------



## HenrySomeone (Jul 9, 2022)

The King said:


> You are also forgetting you can further tune ZEN 3 and UV and UC and get higher efficiency and less TDP which will negate the alder lake UV and UC.
> 
> According to de8auer Alder lake needs the higher frequency and with it higher Power consumption in order to compete with ZEN 3.


This very video states that the regular 5800x is much worse as far as efficiency goes compared to the x3D which is almost twice as expensive and at the end also concludes that you can tune Alder Lake to the same kind of (low) power consumption. This is what we call a massive argument fail...


----------



## The King (Jul 9, 2022)

HenrySomeone said:


> This very video states that the regular 5800x is much worse as far as efficiency goes compared to the x3D which is almost twice as expensive and at the end also concludes that you can tune Alder Lake to the same kind of (low) power consumption. This is what we call a massive argument fail...


Look at the power consumption of the 12400 6-12T  vs 5600X 6-12T. Where is the alder lake efficiency then? 5 more fps at 21W more?


----------



## HenrySomeone (Jul 9, 2022)

The King said:


> Look at the power consumption of the 12400 6-12T  vs 5600X 6-12T. Where is the alder lake efficiency then? 5 more fps at 20W more?


5 more average fps and 11 more in minimum, that's 15% higher mins! And once again, you can tune it down to 5600x's level of power use and it will still perform better!


----------



## The King (Jul 9, 2022)

HenrySomeone said:


> 5 more average fps and 11 more in minimum, that's 15% higher mins! And once again, you can tune it down to 5600x's level of power use and it will still perform better!


You can also turn up the 5600X to use 21W more and outperform the 12400. see how that works. Anyway no time for childish arguments.

All tests show stock for stock ZEN 3 has higher efficiency per watt. It can be close and vary from sample to sample (silicon) but stating alder lake is more efficient is not true.
They close with ZEN 3 being slightly ahead in terms of overall efficiency.


----------



## HenrySomeone (Jul 9, 2022)

The King said:


> You *can also turn up the 5600X to use 21W more and outperform the 12400*. see how that works. Anyway no time for childish arguments.
> 
> All tests show stock for stock ZEN 3 has higher efficiency per watt. It can be close and vary from sample to sample (silicon) but stating alder lake is more efficient is not true.
> They close with ZEN 3 being slightly ahead in terms of overall efficiency.


No, you can't; it will use more power, but gaming performance uplift is virtually non-existent:


----------



## undorich (Jul 9, 2022)

this review is a couple of weeks old ? maybe shouldt be published at all ?

AGESA 1.2.0.6c --> ?

this is where is stoped reading


----------



## Anymal (Jul 9, 2022)

bug said:


> It's so funny when you go "5800X is faster for only $10 more", "12600k is cheaper and faster" and then you go "highly recommended".
> I mean, we all know why, but it's still funny.


Why?


----------



## The King (Jul 9, 2022)

Intel Core i5-12400F Review - The AMD Challenger
					

The Intel Core i5-12400F comes at an extremely attractive price point, yet offers performance comparable to AMD's Ryzen 5 5600X. While Intel introduced a Hybrid core design with Alder Lake, the 12400F is a P-core only design, which helps avoid potential compatibility issues with E-cores.




					www.techpowerup.com
				




New LGA1700 motherboards required
*Energy efficiency worse than AMD Zen 3*
Multiplier-based overclocking is locked
BCLK overclocking intentionally limited, too
Lacks Boost 3.0
No integrated graphics
No E-cores









						Intel Core i5-12600K Review - Winning Price/Performance
					

The Core i5-12600K is the price/performance king in the Intel Alder Lake lineup. With its competitive pricing of $300, it's a clear winner against AMD's Ryzen 5 5600X and faster than even the 5800X in many applications and games. This is the gaming CPU you want.




					www.techpowerup.com
				




New LGA1700 motherboards required
Some workloads get scheduled onto wrong cores
*Energy efficiency worse than AMD Zen 3*
No CPU cooler included









						Intel Core i9-12900K Review - Fighting for the Performance Crown
					

The Intel Core i9-12900K is Intel's flagship processor for the Alder Lake architecture. In our testing, we saw fantastic gaming performance from this new processor. Not only low-threaded tests have improved, the 12900K can even beat AMD at highly threaded workloads.




					www.techpowerup.com
				




High price
Very high heat output / power usage
New LGA1700 motherboards required
Some workloads get scheduled onto wrong cores
*Energy efficiency worse than AMD Zen 3*
No CPU cooler included
Manual overclocking not worth it


----------



## HenrySomeone (Jul 9, 2022)

12th gen has slightly worse efficiency overall compared to Zen3 when both are pushed to or close to their max frequencies, but it also puts out notably better performance core for core. However you can tune Alder Lake down to 5000 series rival like power use and they will at least match it in almost all scenarios and certainly in gaming:


----------



## Tsukiyomi91 (Jul 9, 2022)

Never call a dead-end platform "affordable" when AM5 is coming. Sure, it's $5 more expensive than the 12600K but the Alder Lake chip does everything else a lot better while maintaining much higher all-core boost clocks than the 5700X. Also, power consumption is not so relevant when you're seeking for consistent performance.


----------



## The King (Jul 9, 2022)

Tsukiyomi91 said:


> Never call a dead-end platform "affordable" when AM5 is coming. Sure, it's $5 more expensive than the 12600K but the Alder Lake chip does everything else a lot better while maintaining much higher all-core boost clocks than the 5700X. Also, power consumption is not so relevant when you're seeking for consistent performance.


Will be interesting to see if there rumors are true what happens when the 5600X3D and 5900X3D launches. From a gaming performance point I wont call AM4 dead when new CPUs are being released.

Also talks of of ZEN4 running on AM4 not quiet a dead end platform at all.  Yes many rumors but seems like AM4 does have some life left in it.








						AMD Ryzen 7000 "Zen 4" Launch Date and Lineup Revealed, Spectacular AM4 Rumor Surfaces
					

15th September, 2022, is when AMD will debut its Ryzen 7000 "Zen 4" desktop processors. The launch strategy of these chips looks similar to that of the Ryzen 5000 series. The company is preparing a lean launch lineup with just four SKUs—the Ryzen 9 7950X, the Ryzen 9 7900X, Ryzen 7 7800X, and...




					www.techpowerup.com


----------



## Chrispy_ (Jul 9, 2022)

I was wondering when you were going to get a 5700X review done; I'm guessing the delay was partly because it's not exactly an exciting launch at about a year late to the party, and AMD's original MSRP was unappealing enough to make it nearly pointless alongside the 5800X

When the CPUs have user-definable power settings, and the only real difference between the 5700X and 5800X in many workloads comes down to the default power setting, there really wasn't a lot of guesswork required!

Not that I'm expecting you to re-run any tests, but do you happen to have any data for a 5800X set to 65W TDP (i.e. 88W, 60A, 90A manual PBO)? I'm curious to see if it's within margin of error against the 5700X...


----------



## HenrySomeone (Jul 9, 2022)

Tsukiyomi91 said:


> Never call a dead-end platform "affordable" when AM5 is coming. Sure, it's $5 more expensive than the 12600K but the Alder Lake chip does everything else a lot better while maintaining much higher all-core boost clocks than the 5700X. Also, power consumption is not so relevant when you're seeking for consistent performance.


Bingo! When Intel had 1151v2 and 1200 platforms, AM4 being longer lasting and more "future-proof" was all the rage (even though it took them 3 years too catch up to 8700k's performance), but now when lga 1700 is better in just about every regard and 13900 will obliterate all and any cpu on AM4, it's all relativized and the latter is still somehow "better" according to some (well, quite many to be honest  ). Talk about double standards!


----------



## Lesha (Jul 9, 2022)

@W1zzard Thanks for another great review. Could you also add 5800X PBO? It might paint a more precise picture when compared to 5700X PBO.


----------



## The King (Jul 9, 2022)

HenrySomeone said:


> Bingo! When Intel had 1151v2 and 1200 platforms, AM4 being longer lasting and more "future-proof" was all the rage (even though it took them 3 years too catch up to 8700k's performance), but now when lga 1700 is better in just about every regard and 13900 will obliterate all and any cpu on AM4, it's all relativized and the latter is still somehow "better" according to some (well, quite many to be honest  ). Talk about double standards!


Zen 3 launched in October 2020. 11th gen Intel launched March 2021 and Alder Lake November 2021. How long did 11th gen last?

AM4 With ZEN 3 is still a more efficient platform and with 5800X3D gives 12900K owners nightmares.

But dont lose any sleep over it.

Actually AM4 launched Sep 2016!


----------



## Mussels (Jul 9, 2022)

Fantastic chip, but priced far too high - gamers are better with the 5600x (or intel options) and anyone needing the extra cores might as well just get the 5800x or 5900x


----------



## progste (Jul 9, 2022)

Tsukiyomi91 said:


> Never call a dead-end platform "affordable" when AM5 is coming. Sure, it's $5 more expensive than the 12600K but the Alder Lake chip does everything else a lot better while maintaining much higher all-core boost clocks than the 5700X. Also, power consumption is not so relevant when you're seeking for consistent performance.


As opposed to all intel platforms which are a dead end the year they come out?
all these late AM4 CPUs are a great budget proposition to anyone looking to upgrade from previous gen ryzen CPUs without having to buy a new mobo+RAM.


----------



## HenrySomeone (Jul 9, 2022)

The King said:


> Zen 3 launched in October 2020. 11th gen Intel launched March 2021 and Alder Lake November 2021. How long did 11th gen last?
> 
> AM4 With ZEN 3 is still a more efficient platform and with 5800X3D gives 12900K owners nightmares.
> 
> ...


Why would it matter how long 11th gen lasted? Yes, it wasn't a great gen and we know why (it was meant for 10nm), but for several months after release, the cheapest Zen3 (5600x) was more expensive than i9 10850k (at least in the States), which was absolutely bonkers.
Oh, and why exactly should x3D give 12900k owners nightmares? Yes, it matches it in gaming on average, but gets brutally stomped on almost everywhere else at almost the same price. (And if you're just gaming, you shouldn't go for i9 anyway, while with AMD you don't have a choice if you want to be in the same ballpark performance-wise.) Nightmares for sure!


----------



## eazen (Jul 9, 2022)

> A bit late to the party, with Zen 4 and AM5 on the horizon


It was released months ago. Not really that late.



HenrySomeone said:


> Why would it matter how long 11th gen lasted? Yes, it wasn't a great gen and we know why (it was meant for 10nm), but for several months after release, the cheapest Zen3 (5600x) was more expensive than i9 10850k (at least in the States), which was absolutely bonkers.
> Oh, and why exactly should x3D give 12900k owners nightmares? Yes, it matches it in gaming on average, but gets brutally stomped on almost everywhere else at almost the same price. Nightmares for sure!


Matches? The 5800X3D even WINS against a overclocked 12900K, please stop dreaming. It destroys the 12900K in some games even


----------



## HenrySomeone (Jul 9, 2022)

eazen said:


> It was released months ago. Not really that late.
> 
> 
> Matches? The 5800X3D even WINS against a overclocked 12900K, please stop dreaming. It destroys the 12900K in some games even


Yes, matches to the t (and loses to KS) and as much as it "destroys" it in some games, it also gets destroyed in turn:


----------



## undorich (Jul 9, 2022)

i dont know whats going on here in the forums between you guys, and you know what  ? i dont wanna know.
all im suggesting was to incl the AGESA V2 PI 1.2.0.7. in this review, also.
since it was relased back in april for my MB, it should matter, i think. well at least for me, and maybe many others running AGESA V2 PI 1.2.0.7. since then. if not incl. in this review, why should i keep reading on something that is irrelevant for me ? im not planing on downgrading my bios to AGESA V2 PI 1.2.0.6b. if i get a 5700x.

               Version 2803
               2022/04/29 20.58 MBytes

ROG STRIX B550-F GAMING BIOS 2803
1. Update AMD AM4 AGESA V2 PI 1.2.0.7.
2. Fix AMD fTPM issue causes random stuttering.

what is a fanboy ? i really dont know what you are talking about. amd was picked by intel back in the days when pc started to keep up with the demant for cpu on the market. intel couldnt keep up and was also monopol/patent holder for x86. also they needed a artificial competition on the market so people had the illusion of choice. the only choice you got is west cost or east cost ^^ like nvidia and ati, now amd. rockefeller once said 'competition is sin'  ia agree with that and think the big tech companies do agree to that as well ;-)


----------



## KarymidoN (Jul 9, 2022)

got mine on release, no regrets, old x470 mobo and 3700x died and i needed a replacement, i'm happy with new x570 + 5700x, got mine to go 4.5 all core with 1.16v.
Easy to cool, low power draw, still runs everything great.


----------



## Pepamami (Jul 9, 2022)

W1zzard said:


> Indeed, same cooler, surprisingly big difference, probably due to lower voltage


But 5800X from old review has Stepping 0, revision B0.
5700X has Stepping 2, revision VRM-B2.

Buuuuuuuuuut

My 5800X has the same revision VRM-B2, Stepping 2 (I bought it in May 2022) as 5700X.

I mean, 5800X from old review, can be not the same as 5800X u can find in stores today.
And 5800X B2 is kinda the same as 5700X.


----------



## XL-R8R (Jul 9, 2022)

All the typing people have done so far in this thread.... and no one points out the 12400f is only 3% slower in games when averaged out at 1080p (dropping to less than 2% @ 1440) and around $100 less than a 5700x.



Has this forum gone insane* - or just become logically devoid - and is really arguing over this CPU like its a golden release?





Dont save a hoe.. or pick sides; if its shit, its shit.... in this case, this is (too) expensive shit.... and before anyone chimes in with the "i can use my 134 year old motherboard with this cpu SO THERE!".. no lol



 * or is filled with preteeens that want to argue like its youtube and people are posting "1st!" all over the place?


----------



## progste (Jul 9, 2022)

XL-R8R said:


> All the typing people have done so far in this thread.... and no one points out the 12400f is only 3% slower in games when averaged out at 1080p (dropping to less than 2% @ 1440) and around $100 less than a 5700x.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Outside of gaming there is about a 20% difference, whether that's worth 100€ or not it's a matter of perspective.
If your only interest is budget gaming and 6 cores are enough for you then the 5600 is a better choice and closer to the i5 in both performance and price.
And what's wrong with the point about older motherboards? it seems very relevant for about half the people in this forum.

Honestly the platforms are so close to each other that I don't get people trying so hard to push for intel in every AMD review.
And you even have the gall of accusing other of immaturity...


----------



## XL-R8R (Jul 9, 2022)

progste said:


> Outside of gaming there is about a 20% difference, whether that's worth 100€ or not it's a matter of perspective.
> If your only interest is budget gaming and 6 cores are enough for you then the 5600 is a better choice and closer to the i5 in both performance and price.
> And what's wrong with the point about older motherboards? it seems very relevant for about half the people in this forum.
> 
> ...


As a long time forum user - even before this account im typing on now - i see a "slip" in general attitude of this community from one of helpfulness to one of bitterness/discontent with each other..... even to go as far as arguing about nonsensical stuff.

As for the 5600 being "better"; i dont run intensive cpu tasks and i predominantly play games (along with the vast majority of users on this forum for example).. but when viewing TPU's own review of the 12400f, its easily seen that the Intel cpu either matches or outperforms the AMD equivalent in most of the tests conducted...


So all things considered... this 5700x release is still a fairly useless one($10 less than a 5800x? ) and the 5600(or X derivative) is still significantly more money than its rival(12400f)...... i see no need for debate on a logical level as its a pretty closed and shut case leaving only personal feelings to discuss....




and no... very, very few people buy a $300 cpu to shove in a 7 year old $130 board...  its just one of the selling points people cling to in order to make something seem better when in reality its a mute point for most folks/a relic of ryzen 1 -> 2 switchovers that happened years ago


----------



## Pepamami (Jul 9, 2022)

XL-R8R said:


> All the typing people have done so far in this thread.... and no one points out the 12400f is only 3% slower in games when averaged out at 1080p (dropping to less than 2% @ 1440) and around $100 less than a 5700x


Intel cant even make socket brackets properly, and when people point out about weird cover on 1700, Intel said: "no its ok".
When AMD screwup fTPM, they just said "ok its broken. but we will fix it xd)))".
Maybe 5700X is a cpu for people, who dont want to deal with additional "mounting kits", where u can break whole socket or even cpu itself during installation.


----------



## XL-R8R (Jul 9, 2022)

Pepamami said:


> Intel cant even make socket brackets properly, and when people point out about weird cover on 1700, Intel said: "no its ok".
> When AMD screwup fTPM, they just said "ok its broken. but we will fix it xd)))".
> Maybe 5700X is a cpu for people, who dont want to deal with additional "mounting kits", where u can broke whole socket or even cpu itself during installation.


Or - maybe - the cpu (5700x) is a lost cause and akin to nVidias idea of a "new" product in the shape of a 1630.....?


The 5700x has a hard time proving its self as a worthy cpu to chose when its up against such stiff Intel competition AND gets cannibalised by the 5800x only $10 above it.




As much as folks want to see this cpu as being amazing.. it really isnt lol


----------



## Pepamami (Jul 9, 2022)

XL-R8R said:


> against such stiff Intel competition AND gets cannibalised by the 5800x only $10 above it.


How many people bought 3600X instead of 3600? 2600X over 2600?
5800X sets for higher TDP, 5800X is an alternative, not a replacement.
New 5700X is cool for >>today<<, coz Intel still got issues with 12gen (some apps gets slow coz of E-cores, Bad socket cover, high power draw on CPUs for higher multicore tasks), and Zen4 still not even released.
Especially its cool for people who already got AM4 mobo.


----------



## Lionheart (Jul 9, 2022)

Blaeza said:


> Should I just forget a 5800X and get this then?


I ran a 5800X & those things are toasty, so just make sure you have a good cooler for one, otherwise I'd just get the 5700x.


----------



## zezinhocrack (Jul 9, 2022)

I have the system R7 5700x + DDR4-4000 (B-die 15-15-15-35) + 6900XT I can say that I am happy.


----------



## progste (Jul 9, 2022)

XL-R8R said:


> As a long time forum user - even before this account im typing on now - i see a "slip" in general attitude of this community from one of helpfulness to one of bitterness/discontent with each other..... even to go as far as arguing about nonsensical stuff.
> 
> As for the 5600 being "better"; i dont run intensive cpu tasks and i predominantly play games (along with the vast majority of users on this forum for example).. but when viewing TPU's own review of the 12400f, its easily seen that the Intel cpu either matches or outperforms the AMD equivalent in most of the tests conducted...
> 
> ...


the 5600/x are abut 200€ which is the same price of the 2400f.
When I said the 5600 is a better choice I meant compared to the 5700x, at least for those interested only in gaming performance.
The 2400f is not a rival for the 5600, not the 5700x.

You ask why would anyone stick  a new CPU in an old motherboard? Very simple, to save those same 100$ that made you basically flip out in your previous post.


----------



## Blaeza (Jul 9, 2022)

zezinhocrack said:


> I have the system R7 5700x + DDR4-4000 (B-die 15-15-15-35) + 6900XT I can say that I am happy.


Don't take this the wrong way, but I want ALL your parts...


----------



## Lesha (Jul 9, 2022)

Lionheart said:


> I ran a 5800X & those things are toasty, so just make sure you have a good cooler for one, otherwise I'd just get the 5700x.


Which revision?


----------



## Blaeza (Jul 9, 2022)

Lionheart said:


> I ran a 5800X & those things are toasty, so just make sure you have a good cooler for one, otherwise I'd just get the 5700x.


Getting a deepcool ak620 to go with it.  My poor Vetroo can't keep up with my 3600 oc'd.


----------



## Pepamami (Jul 9, 2022)

Lionheart said:


> I ran a 5800X & those things are toasty, so just make sure you have a good cooler for one, otherwise I'd just get the 5700x.


5800X is B0 or new VRM-B2?


----------



## Tarte (Jul 9, 2022)

How much better is the R 7 5700X compared to my R 7 3700X ?
I see no reason to change it.
Motheboard is a MSI MEG X570 Unify.


----------



## MarsM4N (Jul 9, 2022)

HenrySomeone said:


> Yes, matches to the t (and loses to KS) and as much as it "destroys" it in some games, it also gets destroyed in turn:



Because folks play at a 1280x720 resolution. With 722FPS. 

Let's be realistic. Just *ePeen benchmarks*.


----------



## chrcoluk (Jul 9, 2022)

Review seems awkrawd, saying finally a affordable 8 core chip and highly recommended yet its practically same price as the 5800X, at the pricepoints disclosed in review, the only reason to get this over the 5800X is if you value the lower TDP or 5800X out of stock?


----------



## Pepamami (Jul 9, 2022)

chrcoluk said:


> Review seems awkrawd, saying finally a affordable 8 core chip and highly recommended yet its practically same price as the 5800X, at the pricepoints disclosed in review, the only reason to get this over the 5800X is if you value the lower TDP or 5800X out of stock?


I think yes. 5800X and 5700X are almost same now, since they got the same VRM-B2 revision, even almost same price. People, who complaints about 5800X being superhot usually have B0 revision. But I am not sure yet.


----------



## Shatun_Bear (Jul 9, 2022)

bug said:


> It's so funny when you go "5800X is faster for only $10 more", "12600k is cheaper and faster" and then you go "highly recommended".
> I mean, we all know why, but it's still funny.



I'll be the third person in this thread to ask. Why is he doing that? What are you talking about?


----------



## Blaeza (Jul 9, 2022)

MarsM4N said:


> Because folks play at a 1280x720 resolution. With 722FPS.
> 
> Let's be realistic. Just *ePeen benchmarks*.


Not everyone has the best monitor.  Mine has an ipod dock on the front and a DVD player built in!


----------



## bug (Jul 9, 2022)

W1zzard said:


> I don't. Why?





Anymal said:


> Why?





Shatun_Bear said:


> I'll be the third person in this thread to ask. Why is he doing that? What are you talking about?


Because this is the internet. Nothing ever gets labeled as bad or 2/10.
Whether this is to keep your audience or keep those samples coming, I have no idea.


----------



## Pepamami (Jul 10, 2022)

bug said:


> Nothing ever gets labeled as bad or 2/10.


U cant label this cpu as bad or 2/10, at least coz of its power efficiency and that u dont need AM4v2 socket to use it. So nobody will get ur joke


----------



## Blaeza (Jul 10, 2022)

bug said:


> Because this is the internet. Nothing ever gets labeled as bad or 2/10.
> Whether this is to keep your audience or keep those samples coming, I have no idea.


Mr Bug please explain to me, I'm confused as feck.


----------



## bug (Jul 10, 2022)

Pepamami said:


> U cant label this cpu as bad or 2/10, at least coz of its power efficiency and that u dont need AM4v2 socket to use it. So nobody will get ur joke


It's obviously neither bad, nor 2/10. But it's still no way this is "highly recommended" when for the asking price buyers will either get the 5800X or the 12600k, depending on their needs. This is simply a poor choice at MSRP.


----------



## Blaeza (Jul 10, 2022)

bug said:


> It's obviously neither bad, nor 2/10. But it's still no way this is "highly recommended" when for the asking price buyers will either get the 5800X or the 12600k, depending on their needs. This is simply a poor choice at MSRP.


I see!  Thank you.


----------



## bug (Jul 10, 2022)

Blaeza said:


> Mr Bug please explain to me, I'm confused as feck.


For some reason, everything that get a review on the Internet gets a high score. For example, look at Google Play. It uses a 1-5 stars rating. Yet almost everything is 4.4-4.8 stars. And that includes blatant Chinese rip offs.
In the same manner, hardware review sites will almost always recommend the reviewed hardware, no matter how good or bad that hardware really is. They will always find an angle from which the product, if not best in class, will get slapped with a "best value" , "un certain regard" and whatnot. They will religiously avoid labeling products as "bad", "poor", "lacking" and such. W1zzard's excuse is usually "but it's still a great piece of engineering".
The net effect being that I've grown to absolutely ignore any and all recommendations at the end of a review.


----------



## cvaldes (Jul 10, 2022)

bug said:


> For some reason, everything that get a review on the Internet gets a high score. For example, look at Google Play. It uses a 1-5 stars rating. Yet almost everything is 4.4-4.8 stars. And that includes blatant Chinese rip offs.
> In the same manner, hardware review sites will almost always recommend the reviewed hardware, no matter how good or bad that hardware really is. They will always find an angle from which the product, if not best in class, will get slapped with a "best value" , "un certain regard" and whatnot. They will religiously avoid labeling products as "bad", "poor", "lacking" and such. W1zzard's excuse is usually "but it's still a great piece of engineering".
> The net effect being that I've grown to absolutely ignore any and all recommendations at the end of a review.


There are a handful of review sites that will state outright if a reviewed product is no good.

The mitigating factor is whether or not any given site receives reviewer samples from manufacturers. Most review sites simply do not have the budget to acquire all of their own review units. If they are forthright and honest about how much a product sucks, the flow of sample units will dry up real quick. In the early years of Tom's Hardware and Anandtech (back in the Nineties), they called out manufacturers periodically.

So most reviewers still need to find some sort of scenario to recommend the product being reviewed even if they start digging deep for a justification that was refuted earlier in the review.

No one is required by law to believe everything they read. Even if most of a review is plausible, a reader might disagree with certain parts. That's part of reading comprehension and being mature enough to decide how much of what you are reading is plausible.

No one can please everyone all the time. And we're not just talking about PC hardware reviews.

If you don't like a particular reviewer, don't read them. If you don't like any reviewers, skip all of them. Remember that writing isn't a precious skill anymore. Writing has been completely commodified thanks to the Internet.

For me reviews do still have some utility. I don't have the resources to test every single product on the market. The time factor is the biggest one. Some categories -- like power supplies -- require specialized test equipment and a much deeper knowledge of electrical engineering than I have.

Sometimes I end up at a conclusion that wasn't intended by the writer. Here's a Tom's Hardware legacy comparison chart of thermal pastes:



			https://cdn.mos.cms.futurecdn.net/yqSq6qVDxvcsSQc3kFUvfG-970-80.png.webp
		


More important that learning which paste is "the best" is the fact that conventional thermal pastes are almost all within 3°C of each other. Only the liquid metal pastes have more conductive performance. Pads are slightly worse. So if a manufacturer includes some bundled thermal paste with a piece of hardware, I should comfortable using it because it's essentially no different than a premium paste like Noctua, Arctic, whatever.

Also a lot of reviews conclude with the reviewed product not being a standout value compared to the competition. Remember that most review judgments are based on the MSRP so when the pros and cons are added up and compared to the price asked, there's the fundamental question "Do I spend the money on this or something else?" 

If you buy a bag of potato chips, most likely you left behind fifty other bags of chips and possibly hundreds of other snacks. We do this every day for multiple purchase decisions.


----------



## Pepamami (Jul 10, 2022)

bug said:


> This is simply a poor choice at MSRP.


I would agree with that, but 5700X power consumption and performance per watt in mutlithread apps says otherwise. But if u are a gamer, then ofc, but its not only about games, but even in games 5700x and 5800x have almost same performance.

Some people may find 5700X trash (for example people who buy PC from scratch, or do only games, or like shiny things), some people, with an old B350 motherboard recieved from Grandpa, will find 5700X as treasure.

Right now I am more concerned about, why reviewers don't tell people about coil whine in motherboards/gpus, it makes purchase 100 times harder now. But at least I heard about bad 1700 socket cover in time, almost bought it myself :C


----------



## Dr. Dro (Jul 10, 2022)

Pepamami said:


> 5800X is B0 or new VRM-B2?



All newly manufactured processors are B2, but there's no difference between it and the original B0 stepping. There's no changes to the product design nor erratum fixes, the designation is added to processors built with AMD's new manufacturing process. Note I'm not talking about the lithography or changes in the node, just the changes in manufacturing that make building the processors easier and cheaper for the company.



Pepamami said:


> Right now I am more concerned about, why reviewers don't tell people about coil whine in motherboards/gpus, it makes purchase 100 times harder now. But at least I heard about bad 1700 socket cover in time, almost bought it myself :C



Coil whine issues are very rare even in lower end motherboards nowadays. Whenever that occurs it's also generally due to a bad power supply with high ripple or otherwise dirty power as well.

By the way, even the 105W (142W PPT) spec processors like the 5800X and up have an Eco mode that sets them down to the 65W (84W PPT) spec. I believe Eco mode also brings the 65W processors down to the next tier below, which should be 45W (54W PPT), similar to the one used in mobile high performance (H-series) or desktop energy efficient (GE-series) processors.


----------



## eidairaman1 (Jul 10, 2022)

I got this piece (5800OEM) for 262 on Ebay last November (guy claimed it was 5800X but I called his bs out and he agreed to giving 100 back from 362.


----------



## Pepamami (Jul 10, 2022)

Dr. Dro said:


> there's no difference between it and the original B0 stepping


People in internets say it has better temperatures and oc clocks



Dr. Dro said:


> Coil whine issues are very rare even in lower end motherboards nowadays.


my old 1070 Strix got awful coil sound, not a teapot, but still awful (compared to old 780), with bad PSU its maybe getting worse.
When I asked about it, people said: "Its not a harware defect! Its Design!".
MB/GPU coil sound must be in reviews, people asks a lot about it in stores Q/A section, they dont want surprises. Its like same goes for Display review nowdays, with PWM flickering checks.

And speaking about high end motherboards:
I found some annoying coil sounds on Asus Strix B550-i gaming, but did not find any of annoying sounds on gigabyte b550i aorus pro ax.


----------



## Dr. Dro (Jul 10, 2022)

Pepamami said:


> People in internets say it has better temperatures and oc clocks



People like to claim a lot of things, however, there is no evidence that to support these claims and nobody has been able to prove that thus far. AMD's official statement on B2 stepping is that these are the result of a production-chain change that would not affect or change anything in the silicon.









						AMD Confirms B2 Ryzen 5000 Stepping Brings No Performance Improvements
					

AMD has recently confirmed that the upcoming B2 stepping for Ryzen 5000 processors will only improve production and availability with no impact on performance. The new stepping will be deployed within the next 6 months and will be fully compatible with existing motherboards without the need for...




					www.techpowerup.com
				




Regarding better clocks and temperatures: I personally believe this to be anecdotal and highly unlikely, considering AMD's statements and how the Zen 3 architecture works.

My personal understanding/theory is that a a chip that goes far in the curve optimizer isn't a golden sample, it's quite the opposite, this being because Ryzen's v/f curve is managed in real time according to the processor's thermal and electrical conditions, as opposed to a traditional processor that would have fixed settings and need X voltage to operate at Y frequency. A higher-quality processor that generates less heat and requires less voltage would thus attain a nominally higher level of performance out of the box, because the reliability algorithm would allow it to sustain a slightly higher frequency before it decides "that's enough". Thus it stands to reason that AMD uses these better dies on higher-end SKUs with more aggressive clock speeds out of the box, something that may be corroborated by the narrower curve optimizer and PBO scalar range the further up in the product stack.

The 5800X3D seems to be an exception to this rule, they are locked and thus out of the box all behave the same, using PBO2 Tuner to access the curve optimizer (as Ryzen Master hides the clock control option and BIOSes disable access to the AMD Overclocking section if this specific processor is installed) shows that most of them will max out the negative adjustment or come close to it (-25 to -30), that plus the fixed v/f curve of that specific model leads me to believe AMD simply hasn't binned them and picked a conservative, safe curve for them that the engineers believe will be safest for the 3D V-Cache and shipped every unit that way.

Note that this is my opinion and it's based on my personal understanding of how these processors work, I may very well be talking gigantic nonsense here, but if you think about it, the reasoning is sound. I hope to see a review on this someday, though it would need someone with a lot of time and a generous amount of CPU samples throughout the entire product stack.



Pepamami said:


> my old 1070 Strix got awful coil sound, not a teapot, but still awful (compared to old 780), with bad PSU its just getting worse.
> When I asked about it, people said: "Its not a harware defect! Its Design!".
> MB/GPU coil sound must be in reviews, people asks a lot about it in stores Q/A section, they dont want surprises. Its like same goes for Display review nowdays, with PWM flickering checks.
> 
> ...



I've owned two AM4 motherboards, the Crosshair VI Hero and the Strix B550-E (which I sidegraded to only because AMD was being stingy with X370 support for the longest time, mind you), and neither have had coil whine issues. It's been a long time since I had any component with coil whine... last GPU that I had with some was the original Titan, almost a decade ago. Maybe I've gotten lucky? Some coil whine is normal, but if it's audible beyond your cooling, then it can be quite annoying indeed. Unfortunately, an RMA is your only option if it gets too bad.


----------



## PanicLake (Jul 10, 2022)

W1zzard said:


> Oh right, let me run it today, will update the review in the evening


@W1zzard Thank you, really appreciate.


----------



## Pepamami (Jul 10, 2022)

Dr. Dro said:


> People like to claim a lot of things, however, there is no evidence that to support these claims and nobody has been able to prove that thus far


Production change can lead to quality improvements without change specification and features of product.
For example: i7 920 with steppings D0 (better) and C0, i5 10400F with steppings Q0 (better) and G1.



Dr. Dro said:


> Unfortunately, an RMA is your only option if it gets too bad.


Thats why I am coplaining. I want to know about it before buying, not after.


----------



## Dr. Dro (Jul 10, 2022)

Pepamami said:


> Production change can lead to quality improvements without change specification and features of product.
> For example: i7 920 with steppings D0 (better) and C0, i5 10400F with steppings Q0 (better) and G1.



Not the same, for example, the processors you've mentioned such as Bloomfield D0 contained erratum fixes, according to AMD, Vermeer B2 does not contain any changes to the hardware itself. It is true that over time, as the process matures, you may have an easier time finding higher quality silicon, but AMD's product stack is quite full and their server business is booming, all of which share the same dies. The only constant is how inconsistent processor binning will remain for the time being 



Pepamami said:


> Thats why I am coplaining. I want to know about it before buying, not after.



Unfortunately, coil whine is a per-piece issue, and without a large amount of samples tested, it's impossible for a reviewer to know beforehand if a board design is prone to coil whine or not. You may have it, but someone else with a completely identical board even coming from the same batch might not experience it. This would render coil whine section in a review useless.


----------



## Wirko (Jul 10, 2022)

XL-R8R said:


> As a long time forum user - even before this account im typing on now - i see a "slip" in general attitude of this community from one of helpfulness to one of bitterness/discontent with each other..... even to go as far as arguing about nonsensical stuff.


I've been here for a year and a half and that's enough to notice the shift towards intolerance. Even some people here who contribute a lot to these forums using their knowledge and critical thinking, sometimes get drawn into this. Which makes me sad.


----------



## kapone32 (Jul 10, 2022)

Tarte said:


> How much better is the R 7 5700X compared to my R 7 3700X ?
> I see no reason to change it.
> Motheboard is a MSI MEG X570 Unify.


Honestly, about 10-20% in most applications.


----------



## Pepamami (Jul 10, 2022)

Dr. Dro said:


> Not the same, for example, the processors you've mentioned such as Bloomfield D0 contained erratum fixes, according to AMD, Vermeer B2 does not contain any changes to the hardware itself. It is true that over time, as the process matures, you may have an easier time finding higher quality silicon, but AMD's product stack is quite full and their server business is booming, all of which share the same dies. The only constant is how inconsistent processor binning will remain for the time being


I dont have proofs that B2 is better than B0, neither I dont have proofs that B0 is 100% the same as B2 in temperatures, power consumption and etc.
All I am doing here is asking: "which revision do u have?" and "what if B2 5800X is not same as B0 5800X, and u cant compare new 5700X to old B0?".


----------



## Colddecked (Jul 10, 2022)

Flydommo said:


> This is the CPU of choice for mini ITX builds and ecologically aware users as it combines performance with low temperatures and a low TDP.



The cpu of choice is the one you get the best deal for because you can set a 5800x to the same tdp.


----------



## Dr. Dro (Jul 10, 2022)

Pepamami said:


> I dont have proofs that B2 is better than B0, neither I dont have proofs that B0 is 100% the same as B2 in temperatures, power consumption and etc.
> All I am doing here is asking: "which revision do u have?" and "what if B2 5800X is not same as B0 5800X, and u cant compare new 5700X to old B0?".



There is no need to burden yourself with proving that, as there is no B0 stepping 5700X, this is a newly released SKU. The closest thing to it would be a B0 5800X in eco mode, which is essentially what this processor is.  

My 5950X is a B0, I bought it a few months before the B2 stepping was announced by AMD. It's about as tightly binned as a Ryzen can be


----------



## bug (Jul 10, 2022)

cvaldes said:


> There are a handful of review sites that will state outright if a reviewed product is no good.
> 
> The mitigating factor is whether or not any given site receives reviewer samples from manufacturers. Most review sites simply do not have the budget to acquire all of their own review units. If they are forthright and honest about how much a product sucks, the flow of sample units will dry up real quick. In the early years of Tom's Hardware and Anandtech (back in the Nineties), they called out manufacturers periodically.
> 
> ...


Long story short, I never meant to imply reviews are useless. Quite the opposite, in this day and age when brick and mortar stores are increasingly harder to find, reviews (for certain products) are more important than ever.
It's just that, like you said, most feel the urge to finish with a positive conclusion. And the way it was done this time was downright hilarious. For me, at least.


----------



## Pepamami (Jul 10, 2022)

Dr. Dro said:


> There is no need to burden yourself with proving that, as there is no B0 stepping 5700X, this is a newly released SKU


but there are B2 5800X and B0 5800X wot if they slightly different >.>


----------



## Dr. Dro (Jul 10, 2022)

Pepamami said:


> but there are B2 5800X and B0 5800X wot if they slightly different >.>



As clearly stated by AMD, there are no changes in the final product. Performance and hardware bugs are the same.


----------



## Anymal (Jul 10, 2022)

Now we know why! W1zz, any comment why you labeled it Highly recommended if 5800x is only 10usd more and 12600k is cheaper and faster in games?


----------



## cvaldes (Jul 10, 2022)

bug said:


> Long story short, I never meant to imply reviews are useless. Quite the opposite, in this day and age when brick and mortar stores are increasingly harder to find, reviews (for certain products) are more important than ever.
> It's just that, like you said, most feel the urge to finish with a positive conclusion. And the way it was done this time was downright hilarious. For me, at least.


Giving a backhanded compliment is a learned skill. Recognizing a backhanded compliment is also a skill that a reader must learn.

Let's say someone gives you a homemade cookie that isn't very good. What are you going to say? It's awesome? It sucks? It's very distinctive? It's something your kids would enjoy?

You can say "this cookie sucks" but then you risk having that baker tell other bakers of your critical review and soon no one will give you cookies. And maybe those dinner party invites dry up.

A non-dcikhead will likely try to find some sort of positive comment. That's the natural response from a well-adjusted, socially mature adult.

Remember that some comments that can be interpreted as backhanded might actually be unintentional.

You also have to consider that any given reviewer is likely addressing a number of audiences. Not every PC hardware reviewer is going to pass judgment expecting all of their readership to be hardcore overclockers or hardware geeks. If they do that, they will limit the scope of their audience. And that reduces ad revenue opportunities for an ad-supported site like TPU.


----------



## W1zzard (Jul 10, 2022)

Are some of you seriously claiming the data in my review suggests "the 5700X sucks" and that I'm sugarcoating that just to keep AMD happy? It's a really really good CPU for gaming, applications, low power scenarios, weak cooler scenarios, works on a gazillion existing motherboards, uses dirt cheap DDR4 memory .. sure it could be cheaper like everything else on the planet, but the pricing is definitely not totally insane


----------



## bug (Jul 10, 2022)

W1zzard said:


> Are some of you seriously claiming the data in my review suggests "the 5700X sucks" and that I'm sugarcoating that just to keep AMD happy? It's a really really good CPU for gaming, applications, low power scenarios, weak cooler scenarios, works on a gazillion existing motherboards, uses dirt cheap DDR4 memory .. sure it could be cheaper like everything else on the planet, but the pricing is definitely not totally insane


I am seriously not suggesting anything beyond what I have explicitly said: it's funny that you point out there are better picks both in AMD and Intel camp and then you go "highly recommended". If I can get significantly more performance for $10 extra from 5800X or about the same performance for less money from 12600k, it's pretty hard to see what's "highly recommended" about this.

When you feel like you need top open with "it's a really good CPU for gaming", that's a red flag right there: every CPU is really good for gaming, because gaming is rarely CPU bottlenecked. "Really good for applications"? It loses almost every applications test to both 5800X and 12600k. Sure, it's not a slow CPU by any metric. But it doesn't live in a void, all things considered this is "highly recommended" if you can't get any of the other two, for some reason.


----------



## Dr. Dro (Jul 11, 2022)

bug said:


> I am seriously not suggesting anything beyond what I have explicitly said: it's funny that you point out there are better picks both in AMD and Intel camp and then you go "highly recommended". If I can get significantly more performance for $10 extra from 5800X or about the same performance for less money from 12600k, it's pretty hard to see what's "highly recommended" about this.
> 
> When you feel like you need top open with "it's a really good CPU for gaming", that's a red flag right there: every CPU is really good for gaming, because gaming is rarely CPU bottlenecked. "Really good for applications"? It loses almost every applications test to both 5800X and 12600k. Sure, it's not a slow CPU by any metric. But it doesn't live in a void, all things considered this is "highly recommended" if you can't get any of the other two, for some reason.



However, the 5800X has almost double the TDP, and buying it to use in Eco mode doesn't make sense if you have to spend more money for it, even if it's $10, those ten bucks will pay for the TIM or a better heatsink  

That it's a drop in upgrade to virtually any AM4 board warrants the recommended status IMHO. And only because AMD finally conceded on updating all motherboards.


----------



## Shtb (Jul 11, 2022)

bug said:


> If I can get significantly more performance for $10 extra from 5800X or about the same performance for less money from 12600k, it's pretty hard to see what's "highly recommended" about this.



Why is it hard for so many people to consider, that for 12th generation Intel you will always need a new, more expensive motherboard, 
when even for Ryzen 5000 there has been an AM4-platform for several years, which obviously saves you money, if you want more performance. 

Is it so hard to consider this? 
Is it so hard to keep in mind not only CPU price, but of the band - CPU plus motherboard? 
Or is it all about fanboyism for Intel?


----------



## tussinman (Jul 11, 2022)

Dr. Dro said:


> However, the 5800X has almost double the TDP, and buying it to use in Eco mode doesn't make sense if you have to spend more money for it, even if it's $10, those ten bucks will pay for the TIM or a better heatsink


To add to this the main reason why the 5800x got to it's current price is because the 5700x originally came out at a much lower price.

Not sure why that user has such a snarky attidude about the 5800x being not much more expensive, the reason why it's not much more expensive is literally because the 5700x came out........ (that's not a negative for the 5700x that's a plus, it was not only cost effective at release but it brought down the price of the chip above it)


----------



## Udyr (Jul 11, 2022)

Apparently, this needs to be clarified


----------



## mahoney (Jul 11, 2022)

Real shitty from AMD not releasing these cpu's in 2020. Now you basically have the 5700x and 5800x with less than 10€ difference and the 5600x and non x going for the same price.


----------



## Dr. Dro (Jul 11, 2022)

Udyr said:


> Apparently, this needs to be clarified
> View attachment 254357



*Widely available and quite affordable AM4 motherboards for new buyers, or a platform that's been around since 2017 with intense market penetration and a huge install base
*Not necessarily low-budget, you could use this with an NH-L9a-AM4 chromax.black for a distinct build look, for example
*Bingo, which is what these standard power desktop processors target, simpler builds with leaner power requirements
*So, the largest majority of Ryzen users?



mahoney said:


> Real shitty from AMD not releasing these cpu's in 2020. Now you basically have the 5700x and 5800x with less than 10€ difference and the 5600x and non x going for the same price.



Precisely. And for refusing to support older motherboards well until the pressure from Alder Lake came in. But this is where you're sorely reminded that AMD is a business, not our friends, much to their fans' dismay who still see them as some sort of underdog that needs our unwavering support in every move. TRX40 owners would love a word, they're still out in the cold, too.


----------



## cvaldes (Jul 11, 2022)

W1zzard said:


> It's a really really good CPU for gaming, applications, low power scenarios, weak cooler scenarios, works on a gazillion existing motherboards, uses dirt cheap DDR4 memory .. sure it could be cheaper like everything else on the planet, but the pricing is definitely not totally insane


Isn't that what you wrote in your review in a nutshell?



Maybe that should have been your concluding remarks.


----------



## PanicLake (Jul 11, 2022)

W1zzard said:


> Oh right, let me run it today, will update the review in the evening


@W1zzard Hello there, did you forget? Didn't have time? I mentioned the missing 3700X comparison because I was really interested in it... (I have one). I have looked at the 3700X review to see if I can compare the data from there, but it has different benchmarks and hardware.


----------



## bug (Jul 11, 2022)

Shtb said:


> Why is it hard for so many people to consider, that for 12th generation Intel you will always need a new, more expensive motherboard,
> when even for Ryzen 5000 there has been an AM4-platform for several years, which obviously saves you money, if you want more performance.


Probably because I got my Alder Lake mobo for cheap. Also, how many users out there do you think run their Zen1 and Zen2 CPUs on AM4 motherboards? And even if you are, the 5800X is still the better pick in most cases.


----------



## Icon Charlie (Jul 11, 2022)

Thank you for the article.  Yea this looks like a solid CPU.


----------



## Ayhamb99 (Jul 11, 2022)

This is a solid CPU for people who are already on the AM4 platform and are looking for an upgrade from an older Ryzen generation. It is a little too late though and I would say they should have released this CPU along with the 5600 when Ryzen 5000s first came out. Right now for people who are looking to build a completely new system I would say the 12600k is a better pick because it outperform the 5700x in basically everything while being cheaper. The 5700X's only advantage is better energy efficiency and lower power consumption.


----------



## aktpu (Jul 11, 2022)

bug said:


> Also, how many users out there do you think run their Zen1 and Zen2 CPUs on AM4 motherboards? And even if you are, the 5800X is still the better pick in most cases.


I'm going to go out on a limb and guess that all of them?


----------



## Bomby569 (Jul 11, 2022)

Clearly a chip that makes absolutely no sense at this price point, no one should buy this. And you don't even have to go team blue vs team red, just compare to other AMD chips.
This is a AMD classic this days, releasing pointless, expensive silicon, that comes out to late.


----------



## bug (Jul 11, 2022)

aktpu said:


> I'm going to go out on a limb and guess that all of them?


Oops, brain fart. Yes, everyone's on AM4. (Sorry, posted before coffee.)


----------



## W1zzard (Jul 11, 2022)

PanicLake said:


> @W1zzard Hello there, did you forget? Didn't have time? I mentioned the missing 3700X comparison because I was really interested in it... (I have one). I have locked at the 3700X review to see if I can compare the data from there, but it has different benchmarks and hardware.


Not yet, trying to work less on the weekend since we have a baby.


----------



## bug (Jul 11, 2022)

W1zzard said:


> Not yet, trying to work less on the weekend since we have a baby.


Wth, the baby is not into hardware yet?


----------



## Pepamami (Jul 11, 2022)

Udyr said:


> Apparently, this needs to be clarified
> View attachment 254357


You can still use 5700X as brand new PC, as an alternative to 12400F, since it has better multitask score (with extra payment) with same TDP


----------



## Bomby569 (Jul 11, 2022)

Pepamami said:


> You can still use 5700X as brand new PC, as an alternative to 12400F, since it has better multitask score (with extra payment) with same TDP



from the review itself:


Ryzen 7 5800X offers better price/performance for $10 more
Intel Core i5-12600K (6+4 cores) is cheaper and faster
and if you're going for cheap it doesn't even include a cooler. Hard to see how anyone can recommend this.


----------



## Pepamami (Jul 11, 2022)

Bomby569 said:


> Clearly a chip that makes absolutely no sense at this price point, no one should buy this. And you don't even have to go team blue vs team red, just compare to other AMD chips.
> This is a AMD classic this days, releasing pointless, expensive silicon, that comes out to late.


what should I buy instead of 5700X? 12600 and 12400F has lower multithread score, 12600k and 5800X has higher power draw. Its not Zen2 or Zen2+, Zen3 still good for 2022



Bomby569 said:


> from the review itself:
> 
> 
> Ryzen 7 5800X offers better price/performance for $10 more
> ...


65W Cpus are more popular nowdays, and its not only cooler, u also need a normal/good motherboard, not some cheapo with open vrm


----------



## Bomby569 (Jul 11, 2022)

Pepamami said:


> 65W Cpus are more popular nowdays, and its not only cooler, u also need a normal/good motherboard, not some cheapo with open vrm



i doubt anyone is shopping for TDP or W.
You should not use a cheapo open vrm with the 5700x either, i really don't get your point.
Is this a cpu for someone with a trash mobo with a trash cooler but somehow does productivity and needs 8 cores?
Just buy any of the alternatives mentioned, they are better value even when one day you resale it to someone else. If heat is the problem, then cap it's W, undervolt it, etc.... There is no reason to buy this, NONE. Sorry mate.

The price is just AMD greed, and the reason it exists it's probably silicon that didn't made the cut for some higher sku.


----------



## Pepamami (Jul 11, 2022)

Bomby569 said:


> The price is just AMD greed, and the reason it exists it's probably silicon that didn't made the cut for some higher sku.


5800X and 5700X has same price coz its the same CPU with different max TDP set. I bet 5800X gonna be dead soon, and we will have only 5700X and 5800X3D left.


Bomby569 said:


> If heat is the problem, then cap it's W, undervolt it, etc....


or maybe just buy 5700X, if u only want to snap cpu into socket and press power button. I spent 1 week tweaking my own 5800X.


Bomby569 said:


> Is this a cpu for someone with a trash mobo with a trash cooler but somehow does productivity and needs 8 cores?


U will not believe, but some people would actually plug this CPU into some cheap A320 mobo, place some basic "Alpine AM4" from Acrtic Cooling, and have 0 issues running 5700X in stock.
(I did this myself with 3600 and A320M-K from Asus)


----------



## ratirt (Jul 11, 2022)

Bomby569 said:


> You should not use a cheapo open vrm with the 5700x either, i really don't get your point.


Any given motherboard can run 5700X without a problem. Literally any. from A320 to x570 range. Obviously you need one that supports it with the proper BIOS.


----------



## Bomby569 (Jul 11, 2022)

Pepamami said:


> 5800X and 5700X has same price coz its the same CPU with different max TDP set. I bet 5800X gonna be dead soon, and we will have only 5700X and 5800X3D left.
> 
> or maybe just buy 5700X, if u only want to snap cpu into socket and press power button. I spent 1 week to tweaking my own 5800X.
> 
> U will not believe, but some people would actually plug this CPU into some cheap A320 mobo, place some basic "Alpine AM4" from Acrtic Cooling, and have 0 issues running 5700X in stock.



It's a must buy for someone holding a cheap A320, and a cheap cooler, and don't want to do anything to it, because they buy everything cheaply cheap and are somewhat lazy and i assume not very well informed or tech savvy, but somehow need 8 core for productivity and have a big budget for a CPU (this is not exactly the cheapest CPU). Oh and this cheap bastard, that only goes crazy with it's money on cpu's, somehow don't care about value, or resale value, because nothing makes sense with this person


----------



## bug (Jul 11, 2022)

Pepamami said:


> 5800X and 5700X has same price coz its the same CPU with different max TDP set. I bet 5800X gonna be dead soon, and we will have only 5700X and 5800X3D left.
> 
> or maybe just buy 5700X, if u only want to snap cpu into socket and press power button. I spent 1 week tweaking my own 5800X.
> 
> ...


Wake up and smell the roses: AMD is nickel and diming you now that they have competitive products, just like Intel did before.
For the performance offered, this is priced too high. It will make sense in select scenarios, but this is not "highly recommended" all things considered.


----------



## ratirt (Jul 11, 2022)

Bomby569 said:


> It's a must buy for someone holding a cheap A320, and a cheap cooler, and don't want to do anything to it, because they buy everything cheaply cheap and are somewhat lazy and i assume not very well informed or tech savvy, but somehow need 8 core for productivity and have a big budget for a CPU (this is not exactly the cheapest CPU). Oh and this cheap bastard, that only goes crazy with it's money on cpu's, somehow don't care about value, or resale value, because nothing makes sense with this person


Here. 









5950x running on the cheap A320M board
Still there is no problem with that. Obviously there will be a limitation with the features this motherboard has.


----------



## Chomiq (Jul 11, 2022)

I was facing the same dilemma as some users here. I had 3700X and my option was to buy 5700X for 1300 PLN or 5800X for something like 1500 PLN. I went with 5800X for 1330 PLN on a promo, which is roughly €278, lowest price for 5700X is €279 right now, and that's in Germany which has lower VAT than PL.


----------



## Bomby569 (Jul 11, 2022)

ratirt said:


> Here.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



that really doesn't help the other users claims, if you can run that one, you can run a 5800x3d, like i said there is no point to this silicon at this price


----------



## ratirt (Jul 11, 2022)

Bomby569 said:


> that really doesn't help the other users claims, if you can run that one, you can run a 5800x3d, like i said there is no point to this silicon at this price


There is since it is cheaper than a 5800x3d. Maybe they dont need 3D processor due to their graphics card not requiring it. Just because you don't see a reason to get it since you are a gamer, it doesn't mean others wont find that particular CPU valuable for them in one way or the other. I'm 100% sure that the price for 5700X will drop soon. It has just been released so no wonder it is at that level. It will drop though. It would seem that the 5700X runs cooler than a 5800X so that may be a factor in purchasing 5700X instead.


----------



## Bomby569 (Jul 11, 2022)

ratirt said:


> There is since it is cheaper than a 5800x3d.



from the review itself:

Ryzen 7 5800X offers better price/performance for *$10 more*
Intel Core i5-12600K (6+4 cores) is cheaper and faster

don't go crazy with all that money from the savings. A coffee maybe


----------



## bug (Jul 11, 2022)

Bomby569 said:


> from the review itself:
> 
> Ryzen 7 5800X offers better price/performance for *$10 more*
> Intel Core i5-12600K (6+4 cores) is cheaper and faster
> ...


You kinda mixed 5800X and 5800X3D before 
I also think the number of users that wouldn't spend $10 for the extra HP (even if they underclock/undervolt to keep TDP in check) has to be rather small.
Fwiw 5800X3D is also a tough proposition. 5900X is cheaper and almost always faster.


----------



## Pepamami (Jul 11, 2022)

bug said:


> Wake up and smell the roses: AMD is nickel and diming you now that they have competitive products, just like Intel did before.
> For the performance offered, this is priced too high. It will make sense in select scenarios, but this is not "highly recommended" all things considered.


Coz 1700 socket and 12get CPU are not too shinny too? 1700 socket has bad cover, 12gen have E-cores and Higher power draw?
I already told here, I had to drop 12600K and pick 5800X myself, coz of badly made 1700 socket brackets (I dont want to buy special Cover from ThermalRight or thermal grizzly to fix it)

Ofc 5700X gonna be "highly recommended", since it has affordable motherboards, and low TDP, that suits most people.



Bomby569 said:


> It's a must buy for someone holding a cheap A320, and a cheap cooler, and don't want to do anything to it, because they buy everything cheaply cheap and are somewhat lazy and i assume not very well informed or tech savvy, but somehow need 8 core for productivity and have a big budget for a CPU (this is not exactly the cheapest CPU). Oh and this cheap bastard, that only goes crazy with it's money on cpu's, somehow don't care about value, or resale value, because nothing makes sense with this person


I am not asking to place 5950X on a cheap A320.
I have 3600 and its running on A320M-K totally fine, and cheap Alpine AM4 cooler has decent/ok quality.
Why I cant place 5700X on it? It fits with 3600 TDP perfectly. And fits with A320M-K perfectly too.
But I am not sure, that A320M-K will handle 5800X.
Most people wont even notice difference between 5800X and 5700X in performance, but I am sure they will notice difference in temperatures.


----------



## ratirt (Jul 11, 2022)

Bomby569 said:


> from the review itself:
> 
> Ryzen 7 5800X offers better price/performance for *$10 more*
> Intel Core i5-12600K (6+4 cores) is cheaper and faster
> ...


True and you would literally see no difference in gaming with either of those nor difference in daily tasks you would be doing on a PC. So whatever you choose, must be meeting your expectations and preference. Either if it will be 5800x or 5700x or 12600k for gaming or office use, net surfing etc. makes literally no difference. 
My example. I got what I got if I had a 12700K with RTX 3080 TI would have made no difference in my use case. 
Everything requiring some processing power I do on my ThreadRippers.


----------



## Bomby569 (Jul 11, 2022)

bug said:


> You kinda mixed 5800X and 5800X3D before
> I also think the number of users that wouldn't spend $10 for the extra HP (even if they underclock/undervolt to keep TDP in check) has to be rather small.
> Fwiw 5800X3D is also a tough proposition. 5900X is cheaper and almost always faster.



yep my bad i kept for some reason saying x3d


----------



## Juventas (Jul 11, 2022)

Bomby569 said:


> i doubt anyone is shopping for TDP or W.


If you're running a fanless set up with the Noctua NH-P1 or Thermalright Macho Zero you certainly are.

Also, for enterprise desktops, 65W processors in a small form factor (SFF) is basically the standard.


----------



## Bomby569 (Jul 11, 2022)

Juventas said:


> If you're running a fanless set up with the Noctua NH-P1 or Thermalright Macho Zero you certainly are.
> 
> Also, for enterprise desktops, 65W processors in a small form factor (SFF) is basically the standard.



fanless is going very niche now, and depending on what enterprise solution we are talking about most cases none of this applies, buying a gpu off the shelf and at retail prices.


----------



## Pepamami (Jul 11, 2022)

Bomby569 said:


> fanless is going very niche now, and depending on what enterprise solution we are talking about most cases none of this applies, buying a gpu off the shelf and at retail prices.


You need "advanced" cooler to cool 5800X due its 7nm and only 1 CCD to spread all 125W+
How I gonna "recommend" to buy 5800X instead of 5700X, when 5700X needs only "basic" cooler, and provides good performance? Where 5800X overheat not even worth performance gain for most PC users. When I can put 5700X inside any (with bios support) motherboard on market.


----------



## bug (Jul 11, 2022)

Pepamami said:


> You need "advanced" cooler to cool 5800X due its 7nm and only 1 CCD to spread all 125W+
> How I gonna "recommend" to buy 5800X instead of 5700X, when 5700X needs only "basic" cooler, and provides good performance? Where 5800X overheat not even worth performance gain for most PC users.


5800X will work just fine with a "basic" cooler. It will just boost less.


----------



## Pepamami (Jul 11, 2022)

bug said:


> 5800X will work just fine with a "basic" cooler. It will just boost less.


U suggest, its ok to run it 90C? 
I have 5800X with NH-D14 and its hot as hell without TBO2 limits and curve configuration, when hits "default" ~140W power draw on any multicore tasks.
Not every user can configure TBO2, so why would I recommend 5800X over 5700X? Few extra performance points over super temperatures penalty?


----------



## bug (Jul 11, 2022)

Pepamami said:


> U suggest, its ok to run it 90C?
> I have 5800X with NH-D14 and its hot as hell without TBO2 limits and curve configuration, when hits "default" ~140W power draw on any multicore tasks.
> Not every user can configure TBO2, so why would I recommend 5800X over 5700X? Few extra performance points over super temperatures penalty?


If the cooler won't cool as well, it will not draw 140W. It will draw as much as the cooler can handle.

You've said it yourself, 5700X is basically the same chip (probably a worse bin), so I don't see why you'd not spend $10 more for the extra HP. Even if you pair it with a cheap cooler and undervolt/underclock, I'd still feel better knowing there's extra juice there, should I need it.


----------



## Pepamami (Jul 11, 2022)

bug said:


> If the cooler won't cool as well, it will not draw 140W. It will draw as much as the cooler can handle.
> 
> You've said it yourself, 5700X is basically the same chip (probably a worse bin), so I don't see why you'd not spend $10 more for the extra HP. Even if you pair it with a cheap cooler and undervolt/underclock, I'd still feel better knowing there's extra juice there, should I need it.


Its not zen2, that gives extra Mhz from free temperature window, it will downclock only when hit 90C.
For >>most<< people 5800X is not better over 5700X. Most people cant do "undervolt/underclock". They will buy 5800X and make another post on reddit with "help! my CPU running 90C 24/7! Need FIX! help".
+200Mhz over additional (up to double) power consumption does not worth troubles for >>most<< users. Thats why 5700X got recommended label: ez to use and good performance.


----------



## Bomby569 (Jul 12, 2022)

Pepamami said:


> You need "advanced" cooler to cool 5800X due its 7nm and only 1 CCD to spread all 125W+
> How I gonna "recommend" to buy 5800X instead of 5700X, when 5700X needs only "basic" cooler, and provides good performance? Where 5800X overheat not even worth performance gain for most PC users. When I can put 5700X inside any (with bios support) motherboard on market.



undervolt it, underclock it, it's easy. The CPU will draw and make as much heat as you want, you can make it as slow and as cool by capping it as you want. The max is limited, the min is not (given some restrictions but you get what i am saying). Then buy a decent cooler later.
What makes no sense is buying a worst product for about the same price. If you later can upgrade the cooler your done.


----------



## Udyr (Jul 12, 2022)

Bomby569 said:


> undervolt it, underclock it, it's easy. The CPU will draw and make as much heat as you want, you can make it as slow and as cool by capping it as you want. The max is limited, the min is not (given some restrictions but you get what i am saying). Then buy a decent cooler later.
> What makes no sense is buying a worst product for about the same price. If you later can upgrade the cooler your done.


At that point you're spending $10 extra on the CPU (depending on the date of purchase) and +/- $60 for a decent air cooler (Ex: Fuma 2) to handle the heat from the stock 5800X... all that for an extra ~10% performance?

...and more money on the cooler if the user feels like squeezing extra juice from the CPU.

@W1zzard You opened Pandora's box with the highly recommended badge.


----------



## Pepamami (Jul 12, 2022)

Bomby569 said:


> What makes no sense is buying a worst product for about the same price.


The fun thing, its not "worst", since out of box its operate on more better temperatures and power, and additional 200Mhz boost for 10$ does not worth the price (for most people) of additional heat and powerdraw, aka buying 5800X instead.


----------



## Taraquin (Jul 12, 2022)

Pricewise 5700X should cost 249usd tops and should include a basic cooler as it is easier to cool than both 5600 and 5600X. I was really impressed by temperatures! It`s interesting to see that the 5600 and 5600X which consumes the same is quite a bit hotter even though they have similar surfacearea (6 vs 8 cores on chiplets).

As for comparison with 12600KF with prices where I live:
B450 70usd B550 90usd
5700X 330usd
400-420usd

B660 120usd Z690 180usd
12600KF 300usd
420-480usd

Stock 12600KF performs 6% better at 720p with 5700X using PBO. 12600KF could run 3-4% faster on top of that with a Z690 and OC. Overall 12600KF wins at bang for bucks. If 5700X had cost 50usd less the would have been very close.

I hope AMD drop the price on 5700X, it can`t compete with Alder lake as it stands now, and the perf uplift from the significantly cheaper 5600 and 5600X is not impressive.


----------



## Bomby569 (Jul 12, 2022)

Udyr said:


> At that point you're spending $10 extra on the CPU (depending on the date of purchase) and +/- $60 for a decent air cooler (Ex: Fuma 2) to handle the heat from the stock 5800X... all that for an extra ~10% performance?
> 
> ...and more money on the cooler if the user feels like squeezing extra juice from the CPU.
> 
> @W1zzard You opened Pandora's box with the highly recommended badge.



i can only assume you can't read


----------



## Pepamami (Jul 12, 2022)

Taraquin said:


> I hope AMD drop the price on 5700X, it can`t compete with Alder lake as it stands now


amd always adjust prices to demand/availability, so price will change accordingly.
5700X still have lower power consumption than 12600k. Some people dont want to deal with Intel (counterpart to people who dont want to deal with AMD). Tons of AM4 motherboards on secondhand market.


----------



## ratirt (Jul 12, 2022)

Taraquin said:


> Pricewise 5700X should cost 249usd tops and should include a basic cooler as it is easier to cool than both 5600 and 5600X. I was really impressed by temperatures! It`s interesting to see that the 5600 and 5600X which consumes the same is quite a bit hotter even though they have similar surfacearea (6 vs 8 cores on chiplets).
> 
> As for comparison with 12600KF with prices where I live:
> B450 70usd B550 90usd
> ...


I'm sure the price will drop. It has always been this way. The processor just launch give it a bit of time and you will see price cuts.
BTW. which board have you seen for 180USD z690? The only one I could find was Z690 Phantom gaming 4 but that one is more than $200
Could not find any for $180


----------



## Udyr (Jul 12, 2022)

Bomby569 said:


> i can only assume you can't read


I can only assume you ran out of arguments and getting personal.

Off-topic and we should carry on with our lives.


----------



## W1zzard (Jul 12, 2022)

5700X is $250 now, 5800X is $275



			https://www.amazon.com/AMD-5700X-16-Thread-Unlocked-Processor/dp/B09VCHQHZ6/
		



			https://www.amazon.com/AMD-Ryzen-5800X-16-Thread-Processor/dp/B0815XFSGK
		




http://imgur.com/kBcGQuF


----------



## ratirt (Jul 13, 2022)

W1zzard said:


> 5700X is $250 now, 5800X is $275
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Already dropped in price. No shock there to be fair. For me it was inevitable.


----------



## PanicLake (Jul 13, 2022)

@W1zzard I understand that it takes time but at this point I don't believe you are going to add the 3700X to the charts and you where just teasing me.


----------



## W1zzard (Jul 13, 2022)

PanicLake said:


> @W1zzard I understand that it takes time but at this point I don't believe you are going to add the 3700X to the charts and you where just teasing me.


Unfortunately that seems to be true. I didn't intend to just tease you, but can't find the time right now.

Looking at my previous review, based on the deltas to 3900X i'd say 15% in apps, and 15% at 1080p









						AMD Ryzen 7 3700X Review
					

AMD's $330 Ryzen 7 3700X is an 8-core, 16-thread CPU that's clocked high enough to compete with Intel's offerings. Actually, its application performance matches even the more expensive Intel Core i9-9900K. Gaming performance has been increased significantly, too, thanks to the improved...




					www.techpowerup.com


----------



## Chomiq (Jul 13, 2022)

PanicLake said:


> @W1zzard I understand that it takes time but at this point I don't believe you are going to add the 3700X to the charts and you where just teasing me.


Or maybe you should stop making it about yourself and think about the fact that @W1zzard just became a father and has other things on his mind.


----------



## W1zzard (Jul 13, 2022)

Chomiq said:


> Or maybe you should stop making it about yourself and think about the fact that @W1zzard just became a father and has other things on his mind.


Besides my "usual" TPU workload I'm also working on three rebenches at the same time .. SSDs with 12400F + new apps/games/everything, GPUs with new games new drivers, CPUs with new apps/games/everything ... 2 months of work. I'll make sure to include more older CPUs in the retest. and probably 3600 CL14 for all the naysayers who think 3600 CL16 is unfair to AMD


----------



## Taraquin (Jul 13, 2022)

I think I speak for most here when I say TPUbus one of the best tech review sites and I'm grateful for all the good work they do


----------



## The King (Jul 13, 2022)

Chomiq said:


> Or maybe you should stop making it about yourself and think about the fact that @W1zzard just became a father and has other things on his mind.


Its news to me or maybe I missed the post/thread.

Congratulations! @W1zzard


----------



## msroadkill612 (Jul 13, 2022)

Tsukiyomi91 said:


> Never call a dead-end platform "affordable" when AM5 is coming. Sure, it's $5 more expensive than the 12600K but the Alder Lake chip does everything else a lot better while maintaining much higher all-core boost clocks than the 5700X. Also, power consumption is not so relevant when you're seeking for consistent performance.


Never call a new platform proven.


----------



## PanicLake (Jul 14, 2022)

Chomiq said:


> Or maybe you should stop making it about yourself and think about the fact that @W1zzard just became a father and has other things on his mind.


What is that suppose to mean? Everyone have issues with their life but the job is the job and because your private life becomes busier, I understand that one have to make choices, but doing "sloppy" work shouldn't be one of them.
Sorry but I'll make it "about me" when someone directly replies to me.
By any means I'm NOT "mad" at @W1zzard at all, just a little disappointed because I believe that the previous equivalent SKU of a piece of hardware should be included (if possible/available) when making a review.


----------



## W1zzard (Jul 14, 2022)

PanicLake said:


> By any means I'm NOT "mad" at @W1zzard at all, just a little disappointed because I believe that the previous equivalent SKU of a piece of hardware should be included (if possible/available) when making a review.


No worries, I agree with you, and it should be included. As I said, I'll be rebenching everything in a couple weeks, so doesn't make a lot of sense to spend a few hours testing something just to test it again for a few hours soon, especially when I have like 0 time for anything


----------



## bug (Jul 14, 2022)

W1zzard said:


> No worries, I agree with you, and it should be included. As I said, I'll be rebenching everything in a couple weeks, so doesn't make a lot of sense to spend a few hours testing something just to test it again for a few hours soon, especially when I have like 0 time for anything


Yeah, everywhere you look, inflation. Yet we still don't have a 30-36h day


----------



## AleXXX666 (Jul 17, 2022)

i don't believe we'll see reco prices tho... so, "affordable", but not so affordable as it could or should be.




Udyr said:


> *Ryzen 7 5800X offers better price/performance for $10 more.
> 
> The 5800X runs hotter, though.


not so hot as every ryzen 9.



Footman said:


> Law of diminishing returns.
> 
> AMD is off on their pricing. 5600 more expensive than the 5600X and the 5700X $10 cheaper than the 5800X!!!
> 
> I bought the 5600X when it was released at full MSRP, upgrading from the 2600X and have not regretted it. I just don't see much value in spending more on an 8 core cpu. The new Intel lineup looks strong, but the value that AMD brought with their AM4 platform makes it cheap and easy to swap out the cpu when I need a boost. I am sad that AMD are ending AM4 platform. I had fun with my 1700x->2600x->5600x


why have you switched 1700X to 2600X? same goes to people who changed 2700X to 3600(X/XT). LMFAO. there is no BIG performance gap between these cpus. and you people change 8 cores to 6 cores. it's same thing that some id...s tell me new i3-12100F is same good as mine i5-11400F, whether tests proof that poor i3 will choke in heavy load. same goes here, i owned r5 2600, r5 2700 and r5 3600. there weren't magic and 3600 wasn't better than 2700. i just got two of them both, not upgrading 2700 to 3600 tho, lol


----------



## Footman (Aug 5, 2022)

Price has now dropped to $236 for the 5700X while the 5800X remains at $289. I wonder what this does now to the performance/dollar graph.

At $236 this 8 core cpu appears to be a good deal. Thoughts? I'm planning to upgrade my 3600....


----------



## HenrySomeone (Aug 5, 2022)

Well, it's only taken like 22 months for the first really good deal on a Zen3 chip, lol


----------



## Dr. Dro (Aug 5, 2022)

Footman said:


> Price has now dropped to $236 for the 5700X while the 5800X remains at $289. I wonder what this does now to the performance/dollar graph.
> 
> At $236 this 8 core cpu appears to be a good deal. Thoughts? I'm planning to upgrade my 3600....



For $236 just buy this one and don't look back. Especially if your motherboard is on the nicer side.


----------



## amd64skater (Aug 9, 2022)

Footman said:


> Price has now dropped to $236 for the 5700X while the 5800X remains at $289. I wonder what this does now to the performance/dollar graph.
> 
> At $236 this 8 core cpu appears to be a good deal. Thoughts? I'm planning to upgrade my 3600....





Footman said:


> Price has now dropped to $236 for the 5700X while the 5800X remains at $289. I wonder what this does now to the performance/dollar graph.
> 
> At $236 this 8 core cpu appears to be a good deal. Thoughts? I'm planning to upgrade my 3600....


I got my 5700x for $239 like over a month ago new from Amazon. I've seen the prices for a while wondering if I made the right choice. With that said I am happy with my purchase. It runs cool its fast and with my current configuration. I couldn't be happier with my decision.


----------



## Mussels (Aug 21, 2022)

I didn't realise until I installed one of these for a client yesterday


Seeing the 30C difference from stock 5700x to stock 5800x on the temps page?
Yeah. It's actually like that in reality.

Having a 5700x run 25C idle and 55C load on a be quiet AIO was eye-opening, compared to my 5800x that just says "Hi. I like 75C, so i'll live there"


----------



## Dr. Dro (Aug 21, 2022)

Yeah, the lower TDP makes things so much nicer in the temp front. I've tried the 5950X in eco mode too, the temperatures are much lower. You could probably run it passive with a nice heatsink.


----------



## amd64skater (Aug 22, 2022)

Mussels said:


> I didn't realise until I installed one of these for a client yesterday
> 
> 
> Seeing the 30C difference from stock 5700x to stock 5800x on the temps page?
> ...


See another reason I am so happy with my purchase of the 5700x vs the 5800x.


----------



## Footman (Oct 7, 2022)

Is this a compelling buy at $211? It's on sale at Amazon today. Can't make a decision. I really am thinking about upgrading my son's PC which has a 2600x, B450 mobo and 5700XT gpu. He games at 1080p and has a 144hz monitor. The 5600 is $159 on Amazon, so cheaper still. Not a great deal of difference in gaming performance, but would the 8 core be the better buy for extra $50.....

Thoughts?


----------



## Mussels (Oct 7, 2022)

Footman said:


> Is this a compelling buy at $211? It's on sale at Amazon today. Can't make a decision. I really am thinking about upgrading my son's PC which has a 2600x, B450 mobo and 5700XT gpu. He games at 1080p and has a 144hz monitor. The 5600 is $159 on Amazon, so cheaper still. Not a great deal of difference in gaming performance, but would the 8 core be the better buy for extra $50.....
> 
> Thoughts?


"Yes"


----------



## Footman (Oct 7, 2022)

@Mussels so you are suggesting that I purchase the 5700x at $212?


----------



## Udyr (Oct 7, 2022)

Footman said:


> so you are suggesting that I purchase the 5700x at $212?


If you're doing it to replace the 5600X, then no. If you're upgrading the 2600x, then yes.


----------



## Mussels (Oct 7, 2022)

Footman said:


> @Mussels so you are suggesting that I purchase the 5700x at $212?


You'll be damned happy with it

95% the performance of the best Zen3, with low wattages and temps. It'll never strain a motherboards VRM's and never thermal throttle, while it's also good for high FPS/refresh rate gameplay AND multi threaded gameplay



Udyr said:


> If you're doing it to replace the 5600X, then no. If you're upgrading the 2600x, then yes.


Faster than me, but yes - this

3700x to 5800x was a huge FPS leap for me on a mere GTX1080, a 2600x to 5700x is an insane jump in gaming performance... on a 6700xt? Yeah, that'll be big


----------



## Footman (Oct 7, 2022)

@Mussels I'll tell my wife you said it was ok to upgrade the CPU


----------



## Mussels (Oct 7, 2022)

Footman said:


> @Mussels I'll tell my wife you said it was ok to upgrade the CPU


I'm here for you if you need help in the divorce


I mean, you could be getting 50% gains in some titles - it's not a small upgrade

The 3300X is slightly faster than a 2700x on average, from the 3300x review:




And then from this review (With an example of a game that is CPU limited)

Is 100FPS Unplayable? Nope!
Is 150FPS from the same GPU heaps better? HELL. YES.


----------



## Footman (Oct 7, 2022)

@Mussels Haha.
So tempted. Perhaps I'll replace my 5600x with the 5700x and give my 5600x to my son to replace his 2600X...

I game at 2560, so I doubt I'll see any difference in fps with the 5700x and my 6700XT. My son will have a significant uplift with the 5600X.

I could just be cheap and keep my 5600X, buy my son an even cheaper 5600 and wait for next gen CPU...


----------



## ratirt (Oct 7, 2022)

Footman said:


> @Mussels Haha.
> So tempted. Perhaps I'll replace my 5600x with the 5700x and give my 5600x to my son to replace his 2600X...
> 
> I game at 2560, so I doubt I'll see any difference in fps with the 5700x and my 6700XT. My son will have a significant uplift with the 5600X.
> ...


To be fair, you might see difference. I saw huge difference when I moved from 2700x to 5800x and I play 4k. even at 4k in some cases huge difference (Euro Truck Sim huge difference) The only thing is I have 6900xt. Your son might see a difference though with his 2600x upgrade. That all depends also on the GPU you are using. Your 6700xt might see a difference.


----------



## Mussels (Oct 7, 2022)

ratirt said:


> To be fair, you might see difference. I saw huge difference when I moved from 2700x to 5800x and I play 4k. even at 4k in some cases huge difference (Euro Truck Sim huge difference) The only thing is I have 6900xt. Your son might see a difference though with his 2600x upgrade. That all depends also on the GPU you are using. Your 6700xt might see a difference.


I use DLAA and play at 4k140, or DLSS and play at 4k210 (2x/3x my refresh rate with fast Vsync)
My 3700x couldnt pass ~110FPS in the same titles i can pass 200 in - although the 1080 cant use DLSS, so the CPU limit isn't really an issue for me on that rig


----------



## ratirt (Oct 7, 2022)

Mussels said:


> I use DLAA and play at 4k140, or DLSS and play at 4k210 (2x/3x my refresh rate with fast Vsync)
> My 3700x couldnt pass ~110FPS in the same titles i can pass 200 in - although the 1080 cant use DLSS, so the CPU limit isn't really an issue for me on that rig


With Euro truck sim, with my 2700x everything was improved. Mostly what I've noticed is the minimums where doubled. with 2700x i could see dips to 40-50FPS in some cases. Now I have it locked at 100FPS all the time with my 5800x. All this is at 4k. 
For me, the move to 144hz was enough and I sincerely don't need any more FPS since it will change nothing for me. Also, It depends what game I play actually when I use the 144fps. mostly a 100 or 60 is enough with the games I play. I could use FSR but I'm not sure if the games I play have it. CP2077 has I suppose. Havent played for a while though.


----------



## Mussels (Oct 8, 2022)

ratirt said:


> With Euro truck sim, with my 2700x everything was improved. Mostly what I've noticed is the minimums where doubled. with 2700x i could see dips to 40-50FPS in some cases. Now I have it locked at 100FPS all the time with my 5800x. All this is at 4k.
> For me, the move to 144hz was enough and I sincerely don't need any more FPS since it will change nothing for me. Also, It depends what game I play actually when I use the 144fps. mostly a 100 or 60 is enough with the games I play. I could use FSR but I'm not sure if the games I play have it. CP2077 has I suppose. Havent played for a while though.


Yeah, that's a good way to explain it.

I've got a friend with a ryzen 1400 buying my 2700x, he only plays LoL - he cant understand why he gets 144FPS at the start of a match but ~60 at the end, he kept upgrading GPU's but doesn't understand that the CPU has work to do as well.

50% usage to him said the CPU had room to spare, until i explained SMT to him


----------



## Footman (Oct 11, 2022)

OK, just to give you guys a heads up (cos that's just the way I roll), the 5700X is now only $199 at Newegg!!!! Use code FTSBXAZ44 to get extra $10 off. What a deal..... I am now sleeping on the sofa, thanks @Mussels

Damn, they also have the Ryzen 5600 for $129!!!


----------



## Mussels (Oct 11, 2022)

$369 Au for them here and i think they're great at that price, since they're capable of running any GPU currently out there happily


----------



## amd64skater (Oct 11, 2022)

I've had the Ryzen 7 5700x for about 5 months now and I am incredibly happy with it's performance. Just like its big brother the 5800x it's toe to toe basically. Yeah it falls short but barely in some benchmarks to the 5800x. This this processor is amazing and I'm glad I went this route.


----------



## Mussels (Oct 13, 2022)

amd64skater said:


> I've had the Ryzen 7 5700x for about 5 months now and I am incredibly happy with it's performance. Just like its big brother the 5800x it's toe to toe basically. Yeah it falls short but barely in some benchmarks to the 5800x. This this processor is amazing and I'm glad I went this route.


It's a 5800x with Eco mode, or more accurately the 5800x is the 5700x with the power limits removed


----------



## Mase (Oct 30, 2022)

From the CPU Temperatures shown below, would using a 5800X in eco mode (via PBO) achieve the same or similar temperature as the 5700X at stock (45C)?

I'm guessing the 5700X at stock has PBO disabled, so the power draw would be capped.

Whereas the 5800X would have PBO enabled in eco mode, so I'm guessing this means it would boost above the 'power limit'.

I only ask as I would like to achieve the 5700X 45C temps shown below, but the 5800X is currently available at £220 vs the 5700x costing £250.

So I'm trying to figure out if I can easily achieve the stock 5700X temps with the 5800X without having to manually fiddle with voltages and test stability etc.


----------



## Colddecked (Oct 30, 2022)

Mase said:


> From the CPU Temperatures shown below, would using a 5800X in eco mode (via PBO) achieve the same or similar temperature as the 5700X at stock (45C)?
> 
> I'm guessing the 5700X at stock has PBO disabled, so the power draw would be capped.
> 
> ...


Yes if you use it in eco mode it will behave exactly like a 5700x.


----------



## Mase (Oct 30, 2022)

Thanks - I'm not certain but I think a 5800X in eco mode might be equivalent to a 5700X with PBO enabled.

So I'm guessing the temps would be a bit higher than the 5700X at stock (45C) shown in the table above - assuming the 5700X at stock has PBO set to auto/disabled.


----------



## Colddecked (Oct 30, 2022)

Mase said:


> Thanks - I'm not certain but I think a 5800X in eco mode might be equivalent to a 5700X with PBO enabled.
> 
> So I'm guessing the temps would be a bit higher than the 5700X at stock (45C) shown in the table above - assuming the 5700X at stock has PBO set to auto/disabled.


No if you set the 5800x to the same power settings as the 5700x it will act exactly like a 5700x, maybe slightly higher clocks since the bin is supposed to be better.
Just buy the 5800x it costs less its a no brainer.


----------



## Mussels (Oct 31, 2022)

Mase said:


> From the CPU Temperatures shown below, would using a 5800X in eco mode (via PBO) achieve the same or similar temperature as the 5700X at stock (45C)?
> 
> I'm guessing the 5700X at stock has PBO disabled, so the power draw would be capped.
> 
> ...


Not quite, the 5800x still runs hotter. I've compared both and the 5700x runs colder because it doesnt boost as high.


It would be possible to tune a 5800x with custom PBO limits, a negative offset and so on but it would take more effort than just eco on.



Colddecked said:


> No if you set the 5800x to the same power settings as the 5700x it will act exactly like a 5700x, maybe slightly higher clocks since the bin is supposed to be better.
> Just buy the 5800x it costs less its a no brainer.


you cant set the 5800x and 5700x to use the same clock speeds, so they behave differently. a -200 offset on the 5800x might get them close, but i have no 5700x to test that comparison these days.


----------



## amd64skater (Oct 31, 2022)

When I bought my 5700x it was $240. The 5800x was $389. For 100mhz slower performance and way cooler temps. I'm still happy to be a proud 5700x owner.


----------



## Mussels (Nov 1, 2022)

amd64skater said:


> When I bought my 5700x it was $240. The 5800x was $389. For 100mhz slower performance and way cooler temps. I'm still happy to be a proud 5700x owner.


I dont own one and i'm STILL proud of the 5700x. It should have been launched on day one, instead of this trend of maximum wattage for tiny gains.


the 5800x3D feels like a 5700x with the 3D cache on top, with the lower wattages, temps and clock speeds vs the 5800x (140W to 120W at peak, but gaming wattages and temps are right down there with the 57x)


5700x aint on this graph, but you can easily imagine where it slots in


----------



## Mase (Nov 1, 2022)

Great replies, thanks.

I'm leaning towards the 5700X even though it is £30 more expensive as odd as that sounds.

The performance difference to the 5800X is negligible to me as I really won't notice any difference, the temps however look like a stark contrast.

Sounds like I could tweak the 5800X to behave similarly but like you say this would take effort as opposed to just plug and play.

I wonder if these settings for the 5800X (PPT = 61W, TDC = 45A, EDC = 65A) would put it in the same temps ball park as the 5700X at stock.


----------



## Mussels (Nov 1, 2022)

Mase said:


> Great replies, thanks.
> 
> I'm leaning towards the 5700X even though it is £30 more expensive as odd as that sounds.
> 
> ...


If the 5800x is cheaper, absolutely snag it and work on undervolting it. I made an entire thread about recommended settings, but the one thing i never tried was negative clockspeed offsets since i was chasing those sweet GHz

The settings i used were:
PPT: 95W
TDC:60A
EDC: 90A

They had me under 60C at full load, vs the normal 80C

throw -100 or -200 on top of that with curve optimiser and you'd beat a 5700x for stock efficiency


----------



## Mase (Nov 1, 2022)

Mussels said:


> If the 5800x is cheaper, absolutely snag it and work on undervolting it. I made an entire thread about recommended settings, but the one thing i never tried was negative clockspeed offsets since i was chasing those sweet GHz
> 
> The settings i used were:
> PPT: 95W
> ...



Ok I'll give it a go, is there a chance I would run into stability issues using those settings?


----------



## Mussels (Nov 1, 2022)

Mase said:


> Ok I'll give it a go, is there a chance I would run into stability issues using those settings?


zero

limiting the power doesnt alter voltages, so it cannot harm stability, only performance


Using the curve undervolt can go unstable, but since it uses less voltage/wattage, you get more performance within those limits - it's the second step, not the first


----------



## Kodehawa (Dec 7, 2022)

Dr. Dro said:


> There is no need to burden yourself with proving that, as there is no B0 stepping 5700X, this is a newly released SKU. The closest thing to it would be a B0 5800X in eco mode, which is essentially what this processor is.
> 
> My 5950X is a B0, I bought it a few months before the B2 stepping was announced by AMD. It's about as tightly binned as a Ryzen can be


My 5700X is B0! The date on the CPU itself is actually 2043 (43th week of 2020).

Validator link: https://valid.x86.fr/cbnkse

Just felt like making (actually, logging into a really old one) an account to say, well, B0 5700X exists, even at retail. I find it weird, as I, myself, don't find any B0 5700X references online and all pictures I find are B2.

I have the box and all, and everything matches up/passes AMD verification as a 5700X. Even most pictures I see of 5700X online have something like 2212 as the date, which makes a lot more sense than 2043, but I can assure you it is 2043, in a kind-of blurry image I took when I got it.


http://imgur.com/Nw2EHhI


----------



## Mussels (Dec 7, 2022)

Bit blurry but thanks for posting that

Any obvious differences? Dual CCX design with one disabled like some other CPUs had?


----------



## The King (Dec 7, 2022)

Mussels said:


> Bit blurry but thanks for posting that
> 
> Any obvious differences? Dual CCX design with one disabled like some other CPUs had?


Yes, my thought as well possible early 5700X that was made from a defective higher B0 SKU.


----------



## Kodehawa (Dec 7, 2022)

The King said:


> Yes, my thought as well possible early 5700X that was made from a defective higher B0 SKU.


Doesn't seem to be dual CCD. First CCD is CCD1 on HWInfo and CTR doesn't say anything about it either (as in the "special processor" string), I think.
Attaching CTR logs just in case. I don't really know what to look for here 



> ***ClockTuner for Ryzen 2.1 RC5(ver.23) by 1usmus***
> AMD Ryzen 7 5700X 8-Core Processor
> ASUS TUF B450M-PLUS GAMING
> BIOS ver. 3802 SMU ver. 56.70.00
> ...



Also attaching CPU-Z log.


----------



## The King (Dec 7, 2022)

Kodehawa said:


> Doesn't seem to be dual CCD. First CCD is CCD1 on HWInfo and CTR doesn't say anything about it either (as in the "special processor" string), I think.
> Attaching CTR logs just in case. I don't really know what to look for here
> 
> 
> ...


Use Zentimings and use the debug report option.
Although I think CTR would have detected if there were two CCDs but not sure has I don't use it.


----------



## Kodehawa (Dec 7, 2022)

The King said:


> Use Zentimings and use the debug report option.
> View attachment 273395



It reports:


> CCDCount:          1
> CCXCount:          1
> NumCoresInCCX:     8



Attaching:


----------



## The King (Dec 7, 2022)

Kodehawa said:


> It reports:
> 
> 
> Attaching:


DDR4 3400MT is an odd frequency to be running on ZEN3? Why not 3600 or 3800? Post your Zentimings

OK, I see it was in the report your XMP is 3200 CL16-20-20-20? and you running 3400 CL16-20-20-20.
May have a problem going to 3600 without increasing to something like 3600 CL16-21-21-21.


----------



## Kodehawa (Dec 7, 2022)

The King said:


> DDR4 3400MT is an odd frequency to be running on ZEN3? Why not 3600 or 3800? Post your Zentimings
> 
> OK, I see it was in the report your XMP is 3200 CL16-20-20-20? and you running 3400 CL16-20-20-20.
> May have a problem going to 3600 without increasing to something like 3600 CL16-21-21-21.


I remember trying 3600 on my Zen+ and it not being stable at default XMP timings (failed most memory tests 4~6h into them). Haven't tried on Zen 3 yet, it might work or no, I'll give it a shot later after exams end.

I pushed it to 3400 here (again) so the IF was 1:1, it wasn't at 3200.

ZenTimings: 



http://imgur.com/0eu7e4s


----------



## Veseleil (Dec 7, 2022)

Since I'm watching this thread from the start, but haven't noticed actual 5700X owners comments on max stable FCLK frequency, my question will be obvious: How high FCLK your 5700X can achieve? 
I want to upgrade my 3600, and i need to know beforehand. If it can't hit stable at least 1900, it's a real bummer, and I'll gladly consider other options then.


----------



## The King (Dec 7, 2022)

Veseleil said:


> Since I'm watching this thread from the start, but haven't noticed actual 5700X owners comments on max stable FCLK frequency, my question will be obvious: How high FCLK your 5700X can achieve?
> I want to upgrade my 3600, and i need to know beforehand. If it can't hit stable at least 1900, it's a real bummer, and I'll gladly consider other options then.


If the CPU does not have the dreaded FCLK 1900 hole depending on what motherboard and memory kit you buy you can easily go over 2000 FCLK with almost any ZEN 3 CPU with two
8GB single rank DIMMS.

Increasing to Dual rank DIMMS will usually make higer FCLK more difficult to achieve but not impossible if you know what settings to change.



Kodehawa said:


> I remember trying 3600 on my Zen+ and it not being stable at default XMP timings (failed most memory tests 4~6h into them). Haven't tried on Zen 3 yet, it might work or no, I'll give it a shot later after exams end.
> 
> I pushed it to 3400 here (again) so the IF was 1:1, it wasn't at 3200.
> 
> ...


You may need to increase voltage as well if you go to 3600MT. you can try with the settings I gave 3600 CL16-21-21-21 even try 16-22-22-22 and  if your XMP is 1.35V then try 1.4V VDIMM.
If not stable then just run it the way you have it now. If you are not comfortable or familiar with these settings best leave it has it is.

Rather not break you PC before exams and blame me.


----------



## Kodehawa (Dec 7, 2022)

The King said:


> If the CPU does not have the dreaded FCLK 1900 hole depending on what motherboard and memory kit you buy you can easily go over 2000 FCLK with almost any ZEN 3 CPU with two
> 8GB single rank DIMMS.
> 
> Increasing to Dual rank DIMMS will usually make higer FCLK more difficult to achieve but not impossible if you know what settings to change.
> ...


Is there a significant performance improvement by doing so? I'll give it a try after the 19th if so


----------



## Veseleil (Dec 7, 2022)

The King said:


> If the CPU does not have the dreaded FCLK 1900 hole depending on what motherboard and memory kit you buy you can easily go over 2000 FCLK with almost any ZEN 3 CPU with two
> 8GB single rank DIMMS.
> 
> Increasing to Dual rank DIMMS will usually make higer FCLK more difficult to achieve but not impossible if you know what settings to change.


The only thing that holds back this RAM kit of mine is the 3600's FCLK:


It can run 1900, but it's unstable at times.


----------



## The King (Dec 8, 2022)

Veseleil said:


> The only thing that holds back this RAM kit of mine is the 3600's FCLK:
> View attachment 273457View attachment 273458
> It can run 1900, but it's unstable at times.


I have similar or same ram posted a few profiles here. We running the similar series B450 boards but ZEN 3 does have better RAM OC VS ZEN 2 etc

1900 FCLK








						Share your AIDA 64 cache and memory benchmark here
					

This is another Micron Kit I have Crucial Ballistix 3600 CL 16-18-18-38-58 (C9BLM) 16GB DR Micron Rev. E Running ar 4133 CL16-19-19-44-63  1:1:1. Left CCD on Auto it will only boot with 1.2 CCD. This passes at least 5 cycles of TM5 1usmus.    I see you are above 2K.. very nice. I am on the fence...




					www.techpowerup.com
				




2000 FCLK








						Share your AIDA 64 cache and memory benchmark here
					

This is another Micron Kit I have Crucial Ballistix 3600 CL 16-18-18-38-58 (C9BLM) 16GB DR Micron Rev. E Running ar 4133 CL16-19-19-44-63  1:1:1. Left CCD on Auto it will only boot with 1.2 CCD. This passes at least 5 cycles of TM5 1usmus.    I see you are above 2K.. very nice. I am on the fence...




					www.techpowerup.com


----------



## Mussels (Dec 8, 2022)

Veseleil said:


> Since I'm watching this thread from the start, but haven't noticed actual 5700X owners comments on max stable FCLK frequency, my question will be obvious: How high FCLK your 5700X can achieve?
> I want to upgrade my 3600, and i need to know beforehand. If it can't hit stable at least 1900, it's a real bummer, and I'll gladly consider other options then.


pretty much all zen3 results are the same, maxing out roughly at 3800

the exact clock depends on how many ranks of memory you install, 2x8 will perform like ass but clock higher easily, while 4x2 will require some voltage adjustments to the SoC for sure


----------



## Kodehawa (Dec 9, 2022)

Mussels said:


> Bit blurry but thanks for posting that
> 
> Any obvious differences? Dual CCX design with one disabled like some other CPUs had?


So far I cannot tell any differences no, besides the B0 stepping, that being.

I guess they meant to launch the 5700X on CES 2021 and backed off, pushed the (probably little, this is the first instance I find of this) inventory they had into somewhere, and it ended up in retail haha.


----------



## Dr. Dro (Dec 11, 2022)

Kodehawa said:


> My 5700X is B0! The date on the CPU itself is actually 2043 (43th week of 2020).
> 
> Validator link: https://valid.x86.fr/cbnkse
> 
> ...



Remarkable. A week 43, 2020 chip is a relatively early Zen 3 sample. It must be one of those 5700X's they manufactured before they went "nah, let's hold onto releasing this until the refresh wave and sell more 5800X's".

I stand corrected, but your processor is very unusual indeed. AMD must have made your batch and then practically halted production until the second wave of Zen 3 chips started to ship, and by then all of the newer units are B2 stepping anyway.



Kodehawa said:


> So far I cannot tell any differences no, besides the B0 stepping, that being.
> 
> I guess they meant to launch the 5700X on CES 2021 and backed off, pushed the (probably little, this is the first instance I find of this) inventory they had into somewhere, and it ended up in retail haha.



There are no differences between B0 and B2 processors. Clocks, errata, and characteristics are largely expected to be identical according to AMD themselves. It's a manufacturing level change to increase yield, if I had to guess, something to do with the packaging process.


----------



## Kodehawa (Dec 11, 2022)

Dr. Dro said:


> Remarkable. A week 43, 2020 chip is a relatively early Zen 3 sample. It must be one of those 5700X's they manufactured before they went "nah, let's hold onto releasing this until the refresh wave and sell more 5800X's".
> 
> I stand corrected, but your processor is very unusual indeed. AMD must have made your batch and then practically halted production until the second wave of Zen 3 chips started to ship, and by then all of the newer units are B2 stepping anyway.
> 
> ...


Makes sense. It performs pretty well too, just a bit of PBO adjusting (setting PPT/EDC higher) was enough to make it boost to 4.4GHz and score >15k in CB23 

CPU seems to be limited to 120W package power consumption, either by my board or by the CPU itself. It will *not* use more than 120W even if you try to force it (though, doing so is pretty useless, even limiting PPT to 110W is good enough and keeps temps in check)

I guess they didn't wanna sell it back then because... it'd pretty much be a 5800X if you unlocked PBO, except on single-threaded performance (somehow there's no way to make it go over 4670MHz ST). Due to this ST limitation, though, "normal PC usage" power consumption never reaches stupid levels, voltage never goes over 1.32V (I've seen 1.47V on the 5800X just going around in Windows), so I'll take it lol


----------



## Mussels (Dec 12, 2022)

Covid shortages impacted them and halted that line temporarily, perhaps?


----------



## Kodehawa (Dec 12, 2022)

Mussels said:


> Covid shortages impacted them and halted that line temporarily, perhaps?


Oh yeah, that would make a lot of sense. Honestly kinda forgot about COVID now, oops.


----------



## Dr. Dro (Dec 12, 2022)

Mussels said:


> Covid shortages impacted them and halted that line temporarily, perhaps?



I think they just saw a window to raise ASP since demand went through the roof during lockdowns, and the 800X would sell for more than the 700X while being practically the same processor. By removing the 700X from the equation, they would sell more 800X units and make more money that way. Thus is probably made no business sense to sell them concurrently like they've done with the 3700X and the 3800X.


----------



## schumi28tgv (Dec 15, 2022)

Mussels said:


> Yeah, that's a good way to explain it.
> 
> I've got a friend with a ryzen 1400 buying my 2700x, he only plays LoL - he cant understand why he gets 144FPS at the start of a match but ~60 at the end, he kept upgrading GPU's but doesn't understand that the CPU has work to do as well.
> 
> 50% usage to him said the CPU had room to spare, until i explained SMT to him


Hi Mussels,

Can you elaborate what did you explain to your friend , related to only having 50% CPU usage?
I'm kind of in the same situation between going from 1600x to either 5600x or 5700x .
Current GPU is 2060 6GB MSI Gaming X

Thanks!


----------



## Mussels (Dec 16, 2022)

schumi28tgv said:


> Hi Mussels,
> 
> Can you elaborate what did you explain to your friend , related to only having 50% CPU usage?
> I'm kind of in the same situation between going from 1600x to either 5600x or 5700x .
> ...


because task manager is a percentage of all the cores in a system, a single threaded task maxing out on a 5900x is only 4.1%


----------



## Lordken (Dec 28, 2022)

Thought i chime in, I'm about upgrading my 2600 and basically I was set for 5600 (was waiting past Xmas to see if price will go any further) , but i was just looking at prices of other ryzens and situation is much more favorable to 5700x than it was at review time.

5600 150eur
5600x 180eur
5700G 210eur
5700x 210eur
5800x 260eur

Still 5600 at 150 is best value, though 200 for 8/16 core looks tempting but QHD gaming difference is like 2% so not worth +40% price


----------



## bug (Dec 28, 2022)

Lordken said:


> Thought i chime in, I'm about upgrading my 2600 and basically I was set for 5600 (was waiting past Xmas to see if price will go any further) , but i was just looking at prices of other ryzens and situation is much more favorable to 5700x than it was at review time.
> 
> 5600 150eur
> 5600x 180eur
> ...


Agreed, the 5600 (and the 3600 before it) is the best value for the money.
You also need to pay attention to where the 2% come from. Most tiles gain nothing at all, while a select few will get more than 2% faster with a 5700X. If you happen to play any of the latter, 5700X just might be a better buy. Otherwise, it's 5600 all the way.


----------



## Ayhamb99 (Dec 28, 2022)

Lordken said:


> Thought i chime in, I'm about upgrading my 2600 and basically I was set for 5600 (was waiting past Xmas to see if price will go any further) , but i was just looking at prices of other ryzens and situation is much more favorable to 5700x than it was at review time.
> 
> 5600 150eur
> 5600x 180eur
> ...


Upgrading to the 5600 from the 2600 will definitely get you a massive boost, and later on you still have the option of the 5800X3D.


----------



## bug (Dec 28, 2022)

Ayhamb99 said:


> Upgrading to the 5600 from the 2600 will definitely get you a massive boost, and later on you still have the option of the 5800X3D.


Massive boost?
At QHD, the 5600 is like 12% faster than 3600X https://www.techpowerup.com/review/amd-ryzen-5-5600/16.html
In turn, that was like 5% faster than the 2600. For me, that (~20%) is the bare minimum to justify an upgrade.


----------



## Lordken (Dec 28, 2022)

Well, its around +50% isnt it? Or 30% depending how you look at table - the 7600x review happens to have also 2600 in (although its only in summary, not in individual benchmarks)





Also, i plan to pass 2600 to different rig - but I need to get mobo as well, but with current crazy am4 prices not sure when this will happen


----------



## bug (Dec 28, 2022)

Lordken said:


> Well, its around +50% isnt it? Or 30% depending how you look at table - the 7600x review happens to have also 2600 in (although its only in summary, not in individual benchmarks)
> 
> View attachment 276510
> 
> Also, i plan to pass 2600 to different rig - but I need to get mobo as well, but with current crazy am4 prices not sure when this will happen


Hm, TPU's own graph seem inconsistent


----------



## Mussels (Dec 29, 2022)

Lordken said:


> Thought i chime in, I'm about upgrading my 2600 and basically I was set for 5600 (was waiting past Xmas to see if price will go any further) , but i was just looking at prices of other ryzens and situation is much more favorable to 5700x than it was at review time.
> 
> 5600 150eur
> 5600x 180eur
> ...


that's going to be a large upgrade, any time you're not CPU limited you'll get a good 20% boost (if not more)


Keep in mind the graphs appear different depending on what CPU is at 100% - the scale changes
They also matter depending on the resolution chosen
so if the 5800x is the #1 the performance gap would be larger than if the 5800x was in the middle of the charts

Oh and %faster vs % slower, the values are different - people forget that distinction and think it's "X percent different" when you have to clarify faster or slower
So with that graph you'd have the 2600 at 65.2 and 3600 at 83.6

divide 65.2 by 83.6 for 22.1% slower 
or 83.6 by 65.2 28.2% faster


5600 at 90.5 vs 2600 at 65.2

5600 is 38.8% faster
2600 is 72% of the speed (aka 28% slower)


----------



## bug (Dec 29, 2022)

@Mussels The inconsistency I was talking about is showing the 3600X being significantly faster than the 2600. At the same time the 3600 review says it's about as fast as the 2600. Both times I looked at the QHD results. Since you can't put a piece of paper between 3600 and 3600X, seeing different results is unexpected.


----------



## Mussels (Dec 30, 2022)

bug said:


> @Mussels The inconsistency I was talking about is showing the 3600X being significantly faster than the 2600. At the same time the 3600 review says it's about as fast as the 2600. Both times I looked at the QHD results. Since you can't put a piece of paper between 3600 and 3600X, seeing different results is unexpected.


Very likely because the GPU used in those reviews changed in the years between


yep, 2080ti vs 3080





Basically, at ultra settings the 2080ti was the bottleneck there

This is why 720p results are what you should use for comparing different CPU's, since it emulates what they'll behave like on future GPUs

At 720p we see gaps more like what the future GPU results showed - 10% vs 2%





This is also because over time games change, and it's why every few years the games used in the reviews are changed as well. We're into the days where every single game is multi threaded now, for example


----------



## bug (Dec 30, 2022)

@Mussels Thanks, I was wondering what I have missed (knowing TPU reviews are always thorough). I just didn't have the time to read it all carefully. Even if I'm on a holiday, I still seem to be short of time


----------



## Mussels (Dec 31, 2022)

All good, worthy questions to ask - and why some people fall right off the wagon with knowledge since they'll check one specific review and then forever assume hardware hasnt changed


my 5800x3D was king of the heap til the 4090 launched, now it's the king of 0.1% lows while the 13900k is the king of maximum FPS


----------



## bug (Jan 1, 2023)

Mussels said:


> All good, worthy questions to ask - and why some people fall right off the wagon with knowledge since they'll check one specific review and then forever assume hardware hasnt changed
> 
> 
> my 5800x3D was king of the heap til the 4090 launched, now it's the king of 0.1% lows while the 13900k is the king of maximum FPS


So it's still the king, considering how many people will buy a 4090


----------



## Mussels (Jan 2, 2023)

bug said:


> So it's still the king, considering how many people will buy a 4090


It's the practical king, with all the conditions that need to be met for the 4090 to reach those high FPS values

I'd rather be able to game at 120Hz knowing i'll never drop below 120FPS, than to game at 240Hz with dips to 45


----------

